#juju-gui 2013-01-07
<frankban> hazmat: IIRC, our websocket server in Juju does not support the old hixie76 protocol, right? I only see references to hybi07. PhantomJS still supports only the former protocol.
<frankban> gary_poster, hazmat: here is my attempt to integrate selenium and phantom in order to run integration tests. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1506674/ It does not work (I think for the reason above). It works replacing phantom with a more conventional driver (i.e. firefox).
<gary_poster> frankban, given the lbox approach we have right now, if we could get the tests working in selenium and FF/chrome that would be a huge step forward
<gary_poster> we'd want it running locally, of course.
<gary_poster> I think phantomjs would be fine for running the existing tests even without addressing the websocket issue
<benji> another component for implementing browser tests: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/xvfbwrapper
<frankban> gary_poster: I agree. Especially for the charm, it would be great to actually test that the services and/or websocket connections are there instead of just checking the status of web requests. benji: that's cool, so it allows to run tests without actually having an X server running
<benji> frankban: it runs an X that only renders to memory
<gary_poster> frankban, +1 on improved charm test, yeah
<hazmat> frankban, that's unfortunate hixie76 is rather broken
<hazmat> gary_poster, phantomjs running mocha tests directly is also a win, but i suspect is more work
<frankban> hazmat: yes, they are working on it, AFAICT, they need to integrate a newer version of webkit in phantom
<hazmat> frankban, its using qtwebkit..
<frankban> hazmat: http://code.google.com/p/phantomjs/issues/detail?id=31
<frankban> hazmat: yes, qtwebkit
<bac> bcsaller: hi ben, will have you time to pair this afternoon on the pan/zoom issue?
<bcsaller> bac: yeah, I should
<bac> bcsaller: great
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji frankban goodspud Makyo teknico call in 2
<gary_poster> (hazmat is sick)
<frankban> gary_poster, benji: it works: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1506878/
<benji> frankban: very nice!
<gary_poster> hey goodspud.  you available for juju-ui talk?
<goodspud> Yep
<benji> I have not done exhaustive testing, but I think our caching story still isn't right.  It appears that I have to clear the browser cache pretty much every time I make any change.
<bac> hello bcsaller, you free?
<bcsaller> bac: yes
<bac> bcsaller: to the bat channel?
<bcsaller> bac: there
<benji> if anyone would like to review the dramatically changed login branch, please see https://codereview.appspot.com/7007047
<gary_poster> I, personally, can barely contain my excitement
<benji> About an hour ago I could barely contain other extream emotions.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> benji, AFAICT the login implementation on the rapi/juju side does not return provider_type and default_series on success, the way it is supposed to according to step 5 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397723/
<gary_poster> To your knowledge am I right?
<gary_poster> yeah, pretty sure I am right
<gary_poster> "{"log": [["info", "Login success"]], "request_id": 1, "user": "admin", "op": "login", "password": "admin", "result": true}"
<benji> gary_poster: I don't know but I can check.  That paste went out the window after revision 1 that assumed the back-end actually worked the way it describes.
<gary_poster> benji right :-/
<gary_poster> benji, you available for 10 minute review call?
<benji> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  juju-ui is available
#juju-gui 2013-01-08
<gary_poster> teknico, pair in 5 or so?
<teknico> gary_poster, yep, thanks
<teknico> gary_poster, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/02bb45411739e441fe107c9f66e2a8cc36ba4ba7?authuser=0&hl=en
<benji> Houston, we've had a problem.
<benji> gary_poster: do you know how to deploy a different backend to the ui stage?
<benji> We need to do so (or revert the login branch) before uistage will work again.
<gary_poster> benji, yes.  bac, you around to help or shall I? I'm on a call with Nicola atm
<bac> hi benji, gary_poster: yes i can help
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<benji> bac: great, thanks
<benji> gary_poster: thank you
<gary_poster> np
<bac> hazmat: ping
<gary_poster> benji, it looks like you only get one chance for a password.  If you type in a bad password, then it will reprompt you but it doesn't matter if you type in a good or bad password then: it will fail and you will never be challenged again.
<benji> gary_poster: yep, that is a bug in the backend; I was just trying to figure out where to file that and whether or not I should dig into it
<gary_poster> gotcha
<benji> (all channels with hyphens in their names are not the same)
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> gary_poster: since I have your attention, my best guess is to make a card and send an email to the list; any better ideas?
<gary_poster> benji gotcha.  I'm talking with Nicola about the next UI login card.  Yeah, please make a bug/card and send an email to list.  I might have things to add but can do it there
<benji> cool, thanks
<gary_poster> benji, join us at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B1IM--9A1RkTaTUwZjVDVWlybFk/edit for a sec maybe so we can pick your brain?
<benji> gary_poster: k
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> benji sorry https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/02bb45411739e441fe107c9f66e2a8cc36ba4ba7?authuser=0&hl=en
<hazmat> bac, pong
<bac> hazmat: on uistaging ~/juju was updating.  it looks like it was changed to be a lightweight checkout and the cron 'bzr pull' was failing.
<bac> hazmat: i manually updated using 'bzr update' and changed the script.  just letting you know.
<hazmat> bac  cool, thanks
<bac> s/was updating/ was NOT updating/
<hazmat> benji, looking into login issue
<benji> hazmat: cool; let me know if there is anything I can do
<hazmat> benji, have you verified from the console that the correct credentials are being sent on the ws?
<hazmat> js console
<hazmat> benji, the unit test for login, does an invalid login, and then a valid login.
<benji> hazmat: not js console, but the backend reports the correct credentials on its stdout
<benji> hmm
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller1 benji frankban goodspud Makyo teknico call now (hazmat is sick I think)
<hazmat> benji, fwiw i'm referencing juju/rapi/tests/test_context.py
<hazmat> i'll try closer to the transport
<Makyo> hangout troubles..
<benji> frankban: there is a global you can set that will disable login attempts (that will only work as long as the backend ddoesn't actually require credentials)
<frankban> benji: cool. however, could you remind me what the password is?
<benji> frankban: "admin"
<frankban> benji: ack, ty
<benji> np
<teknico> sorry, phone call at the wrong time
<gary_poster> teknico, back to https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/02bb45411739e441fe107c9f66e2a8cc36ba4ba7?authuser=0&hl=en
<gary_poster> ?
<teknico> gary_poster, yep
<robbiew> damn..yet another irc channel I need to be in...time to prune my list
<goodspud> Apologies for missing the meeting today. Alejandra and I were having a very long pow-wow and lost track of time.
<bac> bcsaller1: your viewport branch has some confusing conflicts
<bcsaller1> bac: vs trunk you mean? I'm doing the merge now
<bac> thanks bcsaller1.  yeah, that's what i meant.
<bcsaller1> bac: I think it was in the tests due to the merge of kapils stuff, did you see something else?
<bac> bcsaller1: test/index app.js and mega i think
<benji> Makyo: do you have a minute to help me?  I am working on hiding the gui's charm in the environment view and I have it hidden when it is first rendered, but it becomes visible if I move any other service because of the .show() method.
<benji> Perhaps I should give it a class with "display: none !important" or "opacity: 0 !important".
<Makyo> benji, sure, I've got a few.
<benji> Makyo: what do you think about the ideas above?
<Makyo> benji, give me a sec to check out show again, it's been a bit.
<benji> k
<Makyo> benji, I think either the 'display : none !important' or modify the selection passed to show would both work.  Something like topo.fire("show", vis.filter(function(d) { return d.id !== "juju-gui"; })) or however it works.  However, and maybe bcsaller1 would be the one to talk to about this, maybe it'd be best to just not draw it at all?
<benji> Makyo: thanks for the info.  Re. not drawing it: that is certainly a possibilty, but at this point I haven't been able to fine the right point to "cut" to get that behavior because so much code assumes that every service has a DOM representation
<Makyo> That'd be in mega.js in updateData.  Like services = services.filter(function(d) { return d.id !== 'juju-gui' }); or whatever.
<bcsaller1> yeah, I'd filter the input before it got that far, maybe even make an exception at the delta stream to ignore the name and not create a model
<Makyo> before this.services = services;
<bcsaller1> I don't think this is an env view issue, its a data issue
<benji> Makyo: unfortunetely that doesn't work, other code assumes that if there is an entry in db.service then there is a parallel DOM node
<benji> bcsaller1: I've considered that approach but I strongly suspect it will be even messier.  E.g., we also have to purge any reference to the GUI, like relations
<Makyo> Ah, hmm..
<Makyo> relations are only drawn in the env view if they have two endpoints, but I suppose that'd be an issue elsewhere..
<benji> right now the display: none approach is half way working and I /think/ it will end up being cleanest, since this is a display issue addressing it in the display layer may cause the least pain.
<Makyo> benji, all relations pointing to a hidden service (we had been talking about a class of service that wouldn't be displayed, dunno if that's still the case) would have to be made invisible, as well, and also in the service view, because you can destroy/unexpose a service from there or follow relations to the hidden service.
<benji> tep
<benji> s/t/y/
<bac> bcsaller1: was the essence of your zoom fix just turning off the mousewheel so that the default d3 zoom actions don't resize the rect?
<bcsaller1> bac: the essence was putting the rect in the proper place, syncing it with the viewport so its the proper size and then (like you mentioned) passing the events properly to vis. The way it was most different was placing the rect as a sibling of the vis so its not scaled with it.
<bac> gary_poster: what do you want to do with the zoom card?  just have it track ben's viewport one?  delete it?  putting it in review will be confusing.
<gary_poster> bac, yeah good question.  move it to landing (?)
<bac> i thought about that.  ok, will do
 * bac -> dogwalk
 * Makyo dogwalks.
#juju-gui 2013-01-09
<danialjose> What is the password to access Juju Web UI demo?
<danialjose> http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/
<danialjose> i found it "admin"
<frankban> .ide
<hazmat> nice article on css3 transitions http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/css-transitions
<gary_poster> teknico, did my branch work for you?
<teknico> gary_poster, working on it with frankban
<teknico> gary_poster, impressive work, thanks, needed only a few tweaks
<gary_poster> great thanks teknico 
<teknico> gary_poster, we're now struggling with erratic tests
<gary_poster> teknico, gotcha :-/
<teknico> gary_poster, will finish fixing them after lunch
<teknico> gary_poster, and write a few new ones
<gary_poster> teknico, cool.  Maybe bcsaller will get his branch landed in that time which includes hazmat's fixes for some of the erratic tests
<frankban> gary_poster: cool
<teknico> gary_poster, where can we see those fixes?
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I hope so, when I did the merge things started dying all over the place, but only in the tests. pre-merge both branches worked fine. I tried to track it down last night again and am working on it now
<gary_poster> teknico, frankban. in isolation here: https://code.launchpad.net/~hazmat/juju-gui/reliable-test/+merge/141197
<teknico> gary_poster, thanks
<gary_poster> Ben has additional test fixes as he outlines in review comments in his viewport branch https://code.launchpad.net/~bcsaller/juju-gui/viewport/+merge/142138
<teknico> and now yoga :-)
<gary_poster> :-) enjoy
<frankban> gary_poster: do you have time for a quick hangout before my lunch on my current slack task?
<gary_poster> sure frankban 
<frankban> juju-ui?
<gary_poster> yeah, cool
<benji> teknico: we were discussing ways to keep unused EC2 instances in their place, Amazon just anounced this: http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonCloudWatch/latest/DeveloperGuide/UsingAlarmActions.html
<gary_poster> cool benji.  frankban and teknico just went to lunch.
<gary_poster> frankban, I added the cards we discussed to the slack lane
<gary_poster> they could probably go in the main project lane tbh
<gary_poster> bac, approved with mostly trivial comments
<bac> gary_poster: thanks
<gary_poster> welcome
<gary_poster> bcsaller, do you have anyone helping you with the test failures?  If not, would you like someone to help?  If so, do you already have someone in mind (e.g. Matt) or should bac or I try to help?
<bcsaller> gary_poster: another pair of eyes would be great, I can
<bcsaller> I can't tell whats happening yet, but it looks like login view isn't loaded for some portion of them making fail, but that doesn't appear to be all
<bcsaller> I'll push what I have
<bac> gary_poster: good idea on providing example entity names.  i'm unsure how environments are named, though.
<gary_poster> bcsaller, ok.  I wonder if the changes that I made and teknico and frankban are polishing (esp. tests) will make things better or worse
<gary_poster> bac, ok. do what you can.  If you can figure it out it will make upcoming branches that much simpler
<bcsaller> gary_poster: trunk runs fine today, as did mine before the merge, so I can't tell offhand. The errors coming out are not clear to me though, things are undefined that shouldn't be but its often not clear what and seldom clear why
<gary_poster> :-/ yeah, ok
<gary_poster> bac, I suspect a quick question to Kapil will set you on the right path quickly.  Probably worth bothering him.
<bac> hazmat: the annotation commands (get, update, remove) take an entity name which may be the environment.  i suspect that is the name in your environments.yaml used when bootstrapping.  correct?
<hazmat> bac no its.. a magic  value.. 'environment' i believe
<bac> hazmat: ah, ok
<goodspud> Awesome that we have authentication on the demo site.
<goodspud> Well done
<goodspud> Can anybody share the password for it though? :)
<gary_poster> bcsaller, make test-debug fails very very quickly while make test-prod is a bit more gradual.
<hazmat> bac, magic key is 'env'
<hazmat> goodspud, admin
<gary_poster> goodspud, pretty version is being coded now.  password is "admin"
<goodspud> Cheers chaps
<gary_poster> goodspud, pretty version includes help text telling demo users what the password is :-)
<goodspud> Very secure :)
<teknico> benji, thanks, got the email from AWS with the timely new feature :-)
<hazmat> bac, there maybe a caveat in how it comes back in the delta stream.. since there isn't an environment object/representation there
<bac> hazmat: i just pushed changes to my branch.  would you mind doing a review to see if i missed something?  https://codereview.appspot.com/7064060
<hazmat> bac, added comment re doc string on update_annotations
<hazmat> lgtm
<bac> thanks hazmat
<gary_poster> bcsaller, I have hack workaround that you probably also have.  I don't understand what is going wrong with the loader. :-/ simply explicitly saying that app.js requires juju-view-login makes it work (line 8 of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1513203/).  I also need line 45 in order to get the tests to pass in "make test-debug".  This should not be necessary either. :-( changes to test/index.html are unncessary but nice c
<gary_poster> leanup.  change to test_login makes linter happy
<gary_poster> bcsaller, with that diff I then have seven or eight test failures, all of which seem more specific to the viewport changes
<bcsaller> gary_poster: thanks, I'd seen something similar, but it still seemed intermittent for me, I'll try what you have and track down the rest.
<gary_poster> bcsaller, five of the remaining failures are in pan zoom module tests; charm normalization looks like another loader weirdness; and juju environment view has two.
<gary_poster> bcsaller, this fixes charm normalization problem for me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1513237/
<gary_poster> bcsaller, if you would like details on the other failures in environment and pan/zoom, let me know
<gary_poster> I will leave them otherwise
<gary_poster> nice changes bac, thank you
<gary_poster> bac typo
<gary_poster> If no keys are passed, all annoations
<gary_poster> -> annotations
<bac> gah
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I think we are on the same page now, took a while before the merge even worked for me. Tracking down the real issues now, thanks again 
<gary_poster> cool, welcome
<gary_poster> bac it would be trivial-ish to do bug 1096273 now, I think.  and for bug 1096270...hazmat, what's your timeline for making the delta stream annotation changes?
<_mup_> Bug #1096273: on drag end set annotation <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096273 >
<_mup_> Bug #1096270: propagate delta stream annotation changes as events <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096270 >
 * bac looks
<bac> gary_poster: agreed.  grabbed card.
<gary_poster> cool
<hazmat> gary_poster, i can turn that around today
<gary_poster> cool thanks hazmat
<hazmat> bac was there a use case for the env annotation? looking over the delta stream code that's not currently coming back there, but i can add it as part of the other change under a fake object/parent key 'env'
<hazmat> landscape has uses for it though
<hazmat> enough of a reason to add it
<bac> hazmat: no, i was just trying to make clear the function documentation i saw in context.py
<hazmat> gary_poster, bac so w/ the change annotations in the delta stream will now be under a sub object/dict 'annotations'
<gary_poster> sounds good hazmat
<hazmat> gary_poster,  except the environment annotations which will be under a dict under the key ... 'env' ? there isn't a corresponding object to place them under
<hazmat> alternatively 'annotations' as a top level key
<gary_poster> mm
<gary_poster> hazmat, don't have a strong feeling about it.  Lean towards annotations top level key
<hazmat> gary_poster, cool, works for me
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji frankban goodspud hazmat Makyo teknico call in 1
<hazmat> bcsaller, i had an unpushed rev on that reliable-test branch.. just pushed might help
<bcsaller> hazmat: I think things are mostly resolved wrt that, but I'll check
<benji> bcsaller: my headphones reproduce the bass notes in your typing with high fidelity ;)
<bcsaller> benji: I think I'm muted now, maybe before
<benji> bcsaller: I muted you.  That was my note softening the blow. 
<bcsaller> has anyone seen the test runner show all checks but still list a failure count?
<gary_poster> no, that sounds like an exciting new failure mode :-P
<bcsaller> gary_poster: its pushed if you want to see, you can click on 'failures' to filter the results and nothing appears
<bcsaller> but still has a count 
<gary_poster> :-/
<gary_poster> ok will take a look
<bcsaller> I'll put more coffee on, brb
<gary_poster> I am about to be on call also
<gary_poster> duped bcsaller 
<bcsaller> gary_poster: that helps, know I not totally insane
<gary_poster> I didn't say that bcsaller ;-)
<bcsaller> putting .only on some of the tests, something in the pan zoom triggers this
<bcsaller> ha ha 
<gary_poster> huh
<therve> hey there!
<gary_poster> hey therve :-)
<therve> hi gary_poster!
<therve> I'm having an issue trying to deploy the charm
<therve> it fails with "Unable to locate package python-charmhelpers" 
<therve> any idea where that comes from?
<gary_poster> therve, yes.  is this on precise?  Juju PPA should have it, and ppa:charmers/charm-helpers .  That said, concerned that we don't see that problem and would love to know why
<therve> gary_poster, it is on precise
<gary_poster> weird :-(
<gary_poster> frankban, you seen anything like that lately? ^^^
<therve> the ppa is not on the deployed image
<therve> maybe my lxc image is out of date or something?
<gary_poster> therve, oh.  lxc juju doesn't work well in our experience I'm afraid.  We test with ec2
<gary_poster> haven't seen that failure mode though
<therve> lxc is so fast and easy :/
<gary_poster> I know
<therve> but I'll look on ec2 :)
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban teknico, big news: we are no longer responsible for LP at all, and OCR is over.  OCR may return in some new different form with different goals (knowledge sharing across cloud engineering).  But anyway, don't do LP OCR, and take it off your calendar.
 * benji wipes a single tear from his eye.
 * teknico does not try to contain exultation *at all* :-D
<teknico> (sorry guys :-) )
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> :(
<bcsaller> gary_poster: its all fixed and pushed. When you have a sec can you confirm that for me
<gary_poster> bcsaller, confirmed, yay!
<bcsaller> thank you :)
<bcsaller> its really odd, an async test failure in afterEach can stop other tests from running, so an error can silently cut the total number of tests short and that can be easy to miss, also there is no stack trace, just that failure count 
<gary_poster> ugh, weird
<bcsaller> gary_poster: its working now though
<gary_poster> understood bcsaller :-) just an unpleasant failure state
<bcsaller> gary_poster:  should I repropose or submit
<gary_poster> submit unless you actuvely want a re-review bcsaller.  your call
<bcsaller> gary_poster: if anything comes up at this point its another branch/bug, going to submit
<gary_poster> +1 bcsaller 
<therve> gary_poster, I'm seeing the same thing on ec2...
<therve> doing "juju deploy cs:~juju-gui/precise/juju-gui"
<gary_poster> teknico, I'm going to go have some lunch.  shoot me a mail with details if you want me to run with the branch after your EoD.  Would be great to get it landed, and I'd be happy to help it happen.  Ben's branch is about to land, which should be the last blocker
<gary_poster> therve, ok will investigate now
<teknico> gary_poster, will do
<Makyo> Back in a few, something's wrong with Unity.
<gary_poster> therve, I have a hypothesis.  I think we have "juju-origin: ppa" in our environments.yaml, and you don't.  Can you confirm that you do not?
<therve> gary_poster, that's correct. Let me try that
<gary_poster> therve, that's still something we want to fix very soon, but if that unblocks you for now, that would be great
<therve> gary_poster, seems to work, thank you!
<gary_poster> therve, great.  Thanks for bringing this to our attention.  Looks like it will be mildly annoying to address, but important. :-)
<benji> we should move lib/views/stylesheet.less to a saner loction; it just took me three or four minutes to find it
<benji> I am seeing a couple of different odd behaviours around adding relations in the environment view (trunk), is that a known issue?
<Makyo> benji, Specifics?
<benji> Makyo: When I click "Build Relation" I see an orange line drawn horizontally off to the left.  The line does not follow the cursor.
<Makyo> benji, okay.  Mind filing a bug?  Will get to it after this recess thing.
<Makyo> (which sounds more fun than it is)
<gary_poster> bcsaller, when I go to https://codereview.appspot.com/7062056/diff/1/app/views/topology/service.js?column_width=80 to try and review your most recent branch I see "Upload in progress."
<benji> Makyo: will do.
<gary_poster> Is that what you see?
<Makyo> benji, thanks.
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I do, I'll re-propose
<gary_poster> thanks bcsaller 
<benji> Makyo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1097871
<_mup_> Bug #1097871: Pending relation line does not follow cursor. <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097871 >
<gary_poster> Charm review available for problem encountered above: https://codereview.appspot.com/7073051.
<gary_poster> Filing a bug now
<bcsaller> gary_poster: oddly, clicking on the 'D' services entry shows the diff, its an issue with a delete/move
<gary_poster> ah, ok bcsaller.  I can try to work around
<bcsaller> Rietveld bug of the day
<gary_poster> bcsaller approved to land as is
<bcsaller> gary_poster: skip the second review cause its simple?
<gary_poster> bcsaller, fine by me.
 * Makyo skips out of Linter Londerland and grabs lunch.
<hazmat> gary_poster, nice catch re ppa
<gary_poster> thanks hazmat 
<benji> do charm URLs from the local repo have this form?  "local:foo"?
<benji> do they have version numbers too, like the charm store URLs?
<benji> i.e., local:foo-7
<gary_poster> I'm not sure benji, sorry--but yes, I think so.
<gary_poster> benji, please make sure you hand off before you depart
<benji> gary_poster: good; I ran with the assumption
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: will do; hmm I guess that is now
<gary_poster> yeah :-)
<benji> the only thing I have left are some integration tests, which are prooving very tricky
<benji> I'll write it up and send it to the list
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> Makyo, if you are up for it could you review https://codereview.appspot.com/7060066/ and possibly also https://codereview.appspot.com/7073051?
<Makyo> gary_poster, yep.
<gary_poster> I'll look at the linter londerland branch
<gary_poster> thank you
<benji> Ever since I followed on twitter the pro gamer I met on the plane ride back from Copenhagen Twitter has been suggesting exclusively Danish tweets to me.
 * benji notices the tortured structure of that sentence.
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> gary_poster: see you Monday
<gary_poster> see you Monday benji
<gary_poster> Makyo, approved with changes.  Thank you for that branch.  Will be cool to have.
<gary_poster> I like the changes you want to make in the future too--turning on more options
<Makyo> gary_poster, cool,. thanks!  Gotta walk the dog quick,but will do so when I get back.
<gary_poster> cool Makyo.  ttyl
<hazmat> benji, take care
<benji> thanks hazmat 
#juju-gui 2013-01-10
<frankban> gary_poster, bac: shields up, uistage is broken! there is a conflict in config.js: http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/juju-ui/assets/config.js . trunk is clean and works well. 
<frankban> gary_poster: problem #2: we correctly use config-prod in uistage, but the login help does not mention the possibility to login using "admin"
<frankban> gary_poster: problem #3: did someone delete juju-gui in launchpad staging? I encountered this error while trying to qa a juju gui release in staging: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1516565/
<frankban> gary_poster: anyway, Nicola and I just made new stable and trunk releases including the login-ui work.
 * frankban lunches
<goodspud> Hey chaps. The demo site doesn't appear to be working.
<goodspud> When we access it we just get the lovely canvas background
<bac> goodspud: yeah, i'm looking into it.  see frankban's messages above
<goodspud> bac, ah
<bac> goodspud, frankban: back up
<goodspud> bac ... not on this end
<bac> goodspud: really?  try again, harder.
<goodspud> bac, please hold (presses refresh harder)
<goodspud> bac, nope. Still no go. Works fine on Jovan's machine though
<goodspud> I've even tried it in three different browsers
<goodspud> Hmmm
<bac> goodspud: hmm.  oh, i forgot to change "deny: goodspud"
<goodspud> :)
<bac> goodspud: still no go?  what do you see, just the top and a blank canvas?
<frankban> bac: a comma is missing in config.js, at the end of "socket_url: 'ws://uistage.jujucharms.com:8081/ws'"
<bac> frankban, goodspud: fixed.  try again
<frankban> bac: works well
<bac> good
<frankban> bac: so I guess we are manually changing config.js in our uistage. If so, and since it's already manually changed, we could also address the problem #2 I mentioned above
<bac> yes, we have changes to config-prod.js
<bac> frankban: how's that for #2?
<frankban> bac: cool, thank you
<bac> frankban: https://staging.launchpad.net/juju-gui exists
<bac> goodspud: can you try again?
<frankban> bac: hum, I will try again after lunch
<jovan2> bac: it works for me, but good spud is out for lunch.
<bac> jovan2: ok thanks
<gary_poster> frankban, thanks for the notes, and bac thanks for fixing up uistage.  I had some kind of weird message from staging when I tried to use it to, saying that the project does not exist, when it clearly does.  I don't know what is up with that. :-/
 * bac tries via lplib
<gary_poster> goodspud, good ole' refresh works for me.  If that does not work for you, the next thing to try is to clear your cache
<bac> yep, juju-gui exists via lplib to staging.  oddness.
<gary_poster> bac, you mean you saw no error?
<bac> yes, i mean i got a juju-gui object and it looks healthy
 * bac loves lp-shell via lptools package
<gary_poster> bac, weird.  Thanks for investigating.  Maybe will look later at ye olde scripte from leonard richardson days that we are using
<gary_poster> frankban, teknico, (Makyo not here) if one or two of you could take benji's branch for bug 1090716, that would be wonderful.  He sent a handoff email to the old peeps list which I forwarded to the new list
<_mup_> Bug #1090716: GUI should hide GUI charm <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090716 >
<gary_poster> therve, btw, charm now has a fix for the problem you encountered yesterday having to do with the juju ppa
<therve> gary_poster, ah cool, thanks
<gary_poster> welcome, thanks again for raising the issue
<therve> gary_poster, do you know what I need to deploy to get an annotate-enabled version?
<gary_poster> therve, the default one you get has annotation enabled but on a different juju instance than the main one.  That sounds not ideal for your use case.  hazmat, what do you recommend that therve do, or what do you think we can do to make that less weird?
<therve> gary_poster, yeah that's fine enough for now. I think I've found where the source code was
<hazmat> therve, there's a branch in progress that changes the annotation structure in the delta stream. doesn't change the core api though
<therve> hazmat, ok
<hazmat> gary_poster, what's to do the ? the websocket has te annotation
<therve> hazmat, I'm looking at how putting data in
 * hazmat needs a cup of coffee
<gary_poster> hazmat, didn't follow that.  :-)
<hazmat> therve,  ws.write(json.dumps({'op': 'update_annotations', 'context': 'mysql/1', 'data': {'foo': 'bar'}))
<therve> hazmat, awesome thanks
<hazmat> np
 * hazmat checks to see if it works ;-)
<hazmat> therve, s/context/entity
<gary_poster> hazmat, answering the question I think you might have been asking: if therve is going to use the websocket to annotate then his code has to be told what the address of the GUI juju instance is, rather than addressing the default Juju bootstrap node.  I guess he can look for the GUI charm in status...
<gary_poster> Is that what you'd suggest?
<therve> gary_poster, temporarily, yeah
<hazmat> long term, the websocket is on the state servers in juju-core
<gary_poster> therve, ok, cool.  I expect that's what we'll need for pyJuju forever, so the switch over would only come when we switch to Go.
<hazmat> envs bootstrapped with the pyjuju branch also have the websocket on the state server... the charm as a workaround for other pyjuju envs
<hazmat> therve, what do you expect the user to tell you about their environment?
<hazmat> therve, are you creating the env for them.. or are they registering it with you
<gary_poster> right, I'd expect the landscape work would want to be as robust as possible, but maybe I'm wrong
<therve> hazmat, the latter. They give an endpoint and credentials
<goodspud> bac, was eating me a salad. All words now and I've got the lovely login screen appearing
<gary_poster> good :-)
<hazmat> then their already telling you the ws endpoint.. it sounds like
<therve> hazmat, right
<gary_poster> ah ok
<therve> yeah I meant for now it may be a different node, but at the end of the days it shouldn't matter for us
<gary_poster> cool
<therve> except if we end up doing some kind of discovery, but it's not in the plans yet
<gary_poster> right
<hazmat> i think we can do better but let's save that for next cycle when juju-core is solid
<therve> yeah
<teknico> gary_poster, looking at benji's stuff
<gary_poster> thank you teknico
<gary_poster> frankban, unit test passes :-P lp:~gary/charms/precise/juju-gui/login-help . Thank you!
<frankban> :-) thanks gary_poster 
<gary_poster> bcsaller, bac, frankban, teknico, Makyo needs one more review sometime this morning of https://codereview.appspot.com/7067057/
<gary_poster> sorry, this afternoon in Europe :-)
<teknico> gary_poster, ok :-)
<goodspud> Liking the new updates to Juju: Login screen is great, cursor changes are brilliant. Well done chaps.
<teknico> goodspud, thanks :-)
<gary_poster> bcsaller, added bug 1098202 and card for reinstating scrollwheel
<_mup_> Bug #1098202: re-enable scrollwheel in environment view <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098202 >
<bcsaller> gary_poster: thanks
<therve> rogpeppe, https://code.launchpad.net/~hazmat/juju/rapi-rollup
<gary_poster> welcome
<bac> hi bcsaller, i often see some odd formating on comments that you touched last.  could you look at service.js around line 624 and see if they look funny to you?
<bcsaller> bac: the comment indentation is off
<bac> bcsaller: yeah, i see that a lot.  is your editor set up funny?
<bcsaller> bac: not that I'm aware of, fixjsstyle has been known to do that but I haven't run that in a while
<bac> bcsaller: ok.  i've just seen several occurences lately so i thought you'd like to be aware.
<bcsaller> thanks
 * gary_poster is quietly amused at imagining various ways one could have one's editor "set up funny"
<gary_poster> For some reason having a red clown nose always floating front and center of the editor as you try to work appeals to me
<rogpeppe> therve: thanks
<gary_poster> teknico, in a fit of earliness I have already joined the hangout for our call.  no rush at all, but whenever you want to come by in the next 10 minutes or so, please do.
<rogpeppe> therve: ah, that's the one i've got - annotations have been added since i last pulled...
<teknico> gary_poster, be there shortly
<gary_poster> cool
<teknico> gary_poster, the place looks empty :-)
<bac> goodspud: did you ever got uistage to work?
<gary_poster> bac, yes, goodspud reported success earlier and also said he liked how it looked
<bac> ah, ok.
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller frankban goodspud hazmat Makyo teknico call in 2
<gary_poster> Makyo goodspud hazmat starting without you
<goodspud> Joining...
 * hazmat sneaks away to hunt for coffee
 * gary_poster goes to dr
<bac> hazmat: i'm adding x,y annotations to services on drag end.  currently i'm just calling them 'x' and 'y'.  i notice now in your delta tests you use 'gui.x' and 'gui.y'.  thoughts?
<hazmat> bac, i'd keep with the app prefix
<hazmat> i was going to suggest to therve that he use 'ls' prefix for landscape attrs
<bac> hazmat: ok.  makes sense.
<hazmat> its a cleanly namespace thing
<hazmat> bac, cool
<hazmat> gary_poster, thanks re review
<hazmat> merging
<gary_poster> cool hazmat thanks
<hazmat> i'm getting pulled away to work on some webops stuff for the rest of the afternoon
<hazmat> merged and pushed to the rollup
<hazmat> bac, heads up since your working w/ annotations.. the delta stream format just changed to have them under the 'annotations' key in the rollup revno 622
<gary_poster> merged and pushed: ok thanks hazmat
<Makyo> Fixed #1097871 - going to run out to the store real quick for lunch, will add a test and propose after.
<_mup_> Bug #1097871: Pending relation line does not follow cursor. <juju-gui:Triaged by makyo> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097871 >
<bac> bcsaller: would you have time to do a quick review, or at least look at the question gary raises on https://codereview.appspot.com/7070069 ?
<bcsaller> bac: yeah, I'll finish my review
<bac> bcsaller: thanks
<gary_poster> Makyo or bcsaller, do either of you have a minute to talk about the BoundingBox class in utils.js?  I'm not clear on why it is constructed the way it is, and I feel like I'm missing something important.
<bac> thanks bcsaller
<bcsaller> gary_poster: you mean not using Y.Base?
<gary_poster> bcsaller, no, constructing a Box inside of the BoundingBox, rather than putting the methods on BoundingBox
<bcsaller> Ahh, its a closure with some of its data protected
<gary_poster> yeah
<bcsaller> its a common patten in the d3 codebase
<gary_poster> ah ok.  seemed unnecessarily complex on the face of t, but I won't worry about it
<gary_poster> thx
<bcsaller> its very light weight, a Y.Base subclass does so much more
<gary_poster> bcsaller, yeah, not advocating for Y.Base.  The mixture of the closure and the inner Box seemed like it could be simplified without loss into a BoundingBox
<gary_poster> alone
<gary_poster> again, not worried about it
 * Makyo walkinates the dogalope.
<gary_poster> night all
#juju-gui 2013-01-11
<goodspud> Morning almost all. I came across an error in the demo where the pie graph wasn't accurately reflecting the health of it's units. Unfortunately I don't seem to be able to replicate but thought I'd draw it to your attention
<goodspud> Only once I refreshed the page did it update properly
<gary_poster> goodspud, thanks.  If you felt like it, you could file a bug.  We'd mark it "incomplete" for now, which would give us a month or so to see if it repeats and if we get an idea on how to dupe.  After a month with no change the bug would automatically move to "Invalid" (though we could undo that in the future).  Does that sound like an OK way to track the issue?
<goodspud> gary_poster: that's fine. I'll have a few more stabs at seeing if I can repeat it so I can get screen shots, but I'll file a bug regardless
<gary_poster> cool thanks goodspud
<gary_poster> hazmat, I replied to your needs fixing review of https://codereview.appspot.com/7069068/ with a counter, so it's your move next.
<goodspud> gary_poster, we'd like to have a quick run through of our "rough" wireframes with you all as part of this afternoon's meeting. Is that OK?
<goodspud> Basically an explanation of where we are heading so you can sit back after and take some time to think before giving feedback.
<gary_poster> goodspud, how much time would you like?
<goodspud> gary_poster, I think we can get through in 15-20 mins
<gary_poster> goodspud, ok.  we currently don't have any weekly review discussion cardsso that should probably fit fine.  Normally I'd suggest having a separate call, but in this situation I think it's fine
<goodspud> gary_poster, awesome. I'll probably (definitely) want to have a more in-depth discussion with interested parties Monday next week but we want to give you some stuff to look at/think about 
<gary_poster> sounds good goodspud 
<teknico> gary_poster, I'm working on the "documenting the GUI charm" card
<teknico> IIRC, in the meetings you mentioned it only needed revising the README doc
<teknico> I did that and revised the HACKING doc too
<teknico> however, the card description lists a few more steps, care to comment?
<gary_poster> teknico, looking
<gary_poster> teknico, right, the card has good stuff too.  Of those three items, the last one seems to be covered in the README information, yeah?  So we need to update the juju docs, and then make the LP link.  Feel free to do that as part of this card, or separate out what you have done into one card, with the other tasks in another card
<gary_poster> teknico, doc branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~charmers/juju/docs
<gary_poster> (lp:juju/docs)
<teknico> gary_poster, changing that branch is the way to update the wiki?
<gary_poster> teknico, and I would make "The Juju Web UI" on this page https://juju.ubuntu.com/resources/ link to a new document that had a link to the demo and a link to the charm store, which has deployment information displayed already (http://jujucharms.com/~juju-gui/precise/juju-gui)
<gary_poster> teknico, yes, the "wiki" :-)
<teknico> gary_poster, ok, will do
<gary_poster> teknico, maybe jcastro would want to have an opinion on this?  not sure 
<teknico> gary_poster, he seems to be away right now
<gary_poster> ok teknico (though I personally never rely on IRC statuses for that :-) )
<teknico> gary_poster, uhm, yeah, they're not always reliable
<teknico> gary_poster, can you also please clarify "Make LP page links from Juju GUI to deployment instructions."?
<gary_poster> teknico, the top of https://launchpad.net/juju-gui should give a link to information about the project which includes deployment.  I'm inclined for that to be the page you make on juju.ubuntu.com, so we only have one page that we have to keep up to date for the "introduction" role
<gary_poster> teknico, do you have permission on https://launchpad.net/juju-gui/+edit ?
<gary_poster> If so, you would change the "Description"
<teknico> gary_poster, I see a form with a "Change" button, so I assume I do
<gary_poster> teknico, yup :-)
<goodspud> Makyo, came across another situation where the canvas/relation rendering is a bit iffy
<goodspud> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B1IM--9A1RkTdzdBbVVxR0owTjQ/edit
<goodspud> Similar to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1092208
<_mup_> Bug #1092208: Pending relation line is not getting events <juju-gui:Incomplete> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092208 >
<goodspud> _mup_, cheers. In this case there was no pending relation, in fact I hadn't made any changes to the environment but returned to the tab it was running in and this is what I was presented with
<teknico> gary_poster, I updated the card description with my understanding of your explanations
<teknico> do you want me to ping jcastro and ask him his opinion on that list?
<Makyo> goodspud, thanks.no clue what would've caused that.
<goodspud> Makyo, yeah. I hadn't "touched" the environment for about 30 mins but when I went back to the browser tab the Wordpress service was rendered in such a way. I moved the service but the line didn't go with.
<Makyo> goodspud, In staging?
<goodspud> Makyo, I'm going to guess and say yes.... our "demo" site
<goodspud> (is that "staging"?)
<Makyo> goodspud, I mean, somewhere where someone else could've touched it?  It looks like more units were added to wordpress and something broke (that would be the scaled service health-graph, but the non-scaled everything else).
<goodspud> Makyo, yes, someone else could have been using it
<goodspud> Makyo, is this a new bug or have we already recorded it? Happy to raise one if not
<Makyo> goodspud, Alright.  Will play around.
<Makyo> goodspud, Go ahead and make a new one.  Can always mark a duplicate.
<goodspud> Makyo, cool. Will do.
<teknico> gary_poster, I'll take that as a "yes", doing it :-)
<gary_poster> teknico, oh sorry
<bac> gary_poster: i started an investigation of the user/pass card (it is very easy) before noticing the lane is full.  exceed the wip limit or put it on back burner?
<gary_poster> yeah, +1 teknico, though I hope it doesn't slow you down
<teknico> gary_poster, he just showed up :-)
<gary_poster> cool teknico 
<gary_poster> bac lemme see
<gary_poster> hazmat, your "needs fixing" is blocking bug 1090716, and thus the WIP.  Did you get a chance to consider my reply?
<_mup_> Bug #1090716: GUI should hide GUI charm <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090716 >
<gary_poster> bac, back burner
<bac> gary_poster: rt.  i'm grabbing one of the test cards from below
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller frankban goodspud hazmat Makyo teknico call in 2.  arosales I'll ping when we start the weekly review part of the call, and give you a link in privmsg
<gary_poster> bcsaller do you agree that we do not need https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1096270 now?
<_mup_> Bug #1096270: propagate delta stream annotation changes as events <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096270 >
<bcsaller> gary_poster: sounds like it went a different direction
<bac> gary_poster: lane changes like this may need to be coordinated with lp2kanban.  need to keep an eye out to see if things still transition as expected.
<gary_poster> bac ah good point
<bac> a-ha, not ok go.
<gary_poster> bac, yes, thanks for correction on a-ha :-)
<teknico> gary_poster, proposed https://codereview.appspot.com/7103043
<teknico> also, edited the LP juju-gui homepage: https://launchpad.net/juju-gui
<teknico> how about we make the Resources page link to the LP homepage?
<gary_poster> teknico, -1 on Resources page linking to LP homepage: juju.ubuntu.com is a marketing site
<gary_poster> LP page is not good marketing, and is not designed to be
<teknico> gary_poster, then we need a landing page on the newer/fancier/wordpress-based juju.ubuntu.com site, I guess
<gary_poster> Right teknico.  Is that not the juju doc thing?
<gary_poster> branch?
<teknico> gary_poster, nope, that branch hangs from juju.ubuntu.com/docs now, the rest of the site is new and improved :-)
<gary_poster> oh ok teknico 
<gary_poster> then I don't know how to add it, but yes, I think we should have a landing page in the "pretty" part of the site
<gary_poster> teknico approved
<teknico> gary_poster, thanks
<gary_poster> welcome, thank you
<teknico> gary_poster, jcastro said he could make me editor of the wordpress site, I'll ask him
<gary_poster> excellent teknico 
<gary_poster> frankban, approved your branch with some changes
<gary_poster> teknico, frankban if you review each other's branch then you can maybe land them before your EoD/EoW :-)
<teknico> gary_poster, good idea :-)
<frankban> cool gary_poster: thank you! teknico, I will review your MP
<teknico> have a nice weekend everyone, tty on monday, bye!
<gary_poster> you two teknico 
<gary_poster> too, even :-P
<teknico> :-)
<bac> Makyo: your relation line fix works great!
<Makyo> \o/
#juju-gui 2014-01-06
<rick_h_> jujugui, morning. School/day care is closed today and I need to drive the wife into work. The 13+ inches of snow over the last day was a bit much. I'll be in/out through the day dealing with snow, driving, toddler. 
<Makyo> Good luck!
<rick_h_> heh, send motrin
<rick_h_> so sore from the 4 shovelings yesterday
<Makyo> Yikes, yeah
<gary_poster> rick_h_: ack, good luck
<gary_poster> hey benji.  how are you feeling?
<benji> gary_poster: quite a bit better; I ended up going to the ER at 3AM, which for me was a big deal.  It was the right choice though.
<gary_poster> benji, aiee!  ok, glad you are better now.  Had a question for you in regards to floobits/vim: are the available integration options (compiling a fork or hacks) just too insane to pursue?  
<benji> gary_poster: given the way vim works -- configuration and plugins in scripts instead of compiled in -- I bet it will work reasonably well.  If I can finish up this documentation quickly I'll take a look at compiling their fork.
<benji> (that mailing list thread wasn't nearly as entertaining as I had hoped, 3 out of 5 stars)
<gary_poster> benji: cool thanks.  no rush on floobits.  mostly curious to see if you thought that it was a non-starter.  glad it's not, so far. :-)
<gary_poster> benji:not as entertaining: ah well.  I have lower standards, I guess.  It was interesting for me to have sympathy on both sides, but Bram's effective shutdown seemed...unappealing
<rick_h_> ok, going to roll up into a ball and die now
<benji> I felt the same way, but my interpretation of the end was that Bram got tired of asking for the same things over and over.
<benji> rick_h_: I'll brag about it being 5F here then.  So warm, so little snow.
<rick_h_> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7460/11797224845_dbb8682592_h.jpg
<rick_h_> that was when I got up to the cars which I parked toward the end of the drive so that I could more easily clear the first section 
<gary_poster> rick_h_: impressive, in a "why do you live there again?" sort of way ;-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hah, family...only reason is family
<rick_h_> I keep trying to move and get vetoed
<gary_poster> :-) gotcha
<rick_h_> and this is once every 4 years ledvel
<rick_h_> levels
<gary_poster> ok
<rick_h_> bah, frozen fingers can't type
<gary_poster> :-) sounds like time for a warm beverage
<Makyo> Brandy, hot water, honey,and lemon :D
<rick_h_> I was going to settle for coffee
<Makyo> Fiiiine :)
<rick_h_> no no, I'm liking your idea
<Makyo> HAha, yeah :)
<gary_poster> lol
<rick_h_> though my boy is going to start asking questions in a bit
<Makyo> Coffee and bailey's?  still have the coffee that way
<rick_h_> "but daddy, Monday isn't a TV day" ... it is today!
<gary_poster> Makyo, hatch, hi.  Makyo, sorry for the hotel problems, but glad they are resolved.  How's the first half day?
<Makyo> gary_poster: Good!  We did some mutual training, now we're going to start some sketching with design.
<Makyo> The hotel worked out, at least.
<gary_poster> great
<hatch> hey gary_poster things are going good
<gary_poster> awesome
<hatch> learning networking stuff at an exponential rate haha
<gary_poster> :-) cool
<benji> jujugui: I have a charmworld docs branch that is small and should be reviewable by anyone: https://codereview.appspot.com/48090043
<rick_h_> benji: looking
<benji> thanks
<rick_h_> benji: done with a note
<benji> rick_h_: thanks
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 4ish
<hatch> gary_poster would you like Makyo or I in the standup? 
<Makyo> I can, for sure.
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> ty
<gary_poster> hatch, Makyo sorry for not replying.  didn't need today.  Happy with any of these options: (1) send EoD summary email of discussion/progress, maybe alternating between the two of you. (2) come to standups instead, maybe alternating bewteen the two of you.  (3) arrange another call if you prefer.
<Makyo> gary_poster: Will send an email today, but I think alternating standups would be best.
<hatch> +1
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<benji> gary_poster (and rick_h_) I have a floobits vim built and it runs with all my vim config, plugins, Python scripts, etc. without error (well, one little one that shouldn't hurt anyone)
<rick_h_> benji: very cool
<gary_poster> benji, awesome.  And I need to reinvestigate the Konversation pings.  If you'd like to try a floobits session with me at some point, let me know.  It's interesting.  The experience has some odd corners, but is cool.
<gary_poster> Ah-ha: nicks have separate controls from generic highlights in Konversation
<benji> gary_poster: I am in https://floobits.com/garyposter/gui-process/
<gary_poster> benji cool did you see me comment?
<gary_poster> benji, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpi81evno32i3iqc0nn0kijs ?
<benji> gary_poster: "Run "make view-main-doc" to..."?
<gary_poster> no :-)
<huwshimi_> Morning
<gary_poster> hey huwshimi_
 * gary_poster runs away
<gary_poster> bye!
#juju-gui 2014-01-07
<frankban> morning hatch and Makyo: welcome to the "European" timezone ;-). did you have a nice trip?
<hatch> :) It's soooo amazing!
<Makyo> Hahaha
<Makyo> It was okay.  Minus sliding off the highway on Saturday, and the fire alarm last night.
<frankban> :-)
<hatch> everyone here says router wrong :P
<frankban> lol
<hatch> frankban you should drive up for supper
<hatch> take one of those high speed trains I hear so much about :D
<frankban> hatch: heh, I am not in my best shape to do that. but if you want to experience one of those, we can have dinner together in Tuscany, I promise good food and a warm 10/12C temperature
<hatch> haha, I'd love too but I think I'd have to skip work on Friday
<jab> http://docs.openstack.org/havana/install-guide/install/apt/content/ch_overview.html
<bac> good morning frankban
<frankban> hi bac 
 * rick_h_ crosses fingers that the power and gas companies keep up. Poor furnace is running non-stop
<rick_h_> -14F / -25.5C this morning wheeee
<rick_h_> hah, "feels like -36F, -37C" they're almost even at this point. 
<bac> rick_h_: a few more degrees and C/F meet!
<bac> well, wind chill at least
<bac> rick_h_: i should probably not point out the perceived temp here is 120F warmer than yours.  seems not right.
<rick_h_> jujugui afk, wife's car won't start and I can't get into mine atm. Working on it for a few. 
 * benji redirects the microwave satalites to warm up rick_h_'s driveway.
<rick_h_> phew! keyfob on the touareg wouldn't work and had to call dealer to find out how to get in via key
<rick_h_> man that diesel wasn't happy to start but it did
<rick_h_> so will be driving family into work/day care in a bit. then back to regular scheduled hacking
<rick_h_> the subaru doesn't want to start 
<gary_poster> welcome back frankban. :-) Should I review the improve-field-choices branch?
 * gary_poster assuming yes
<frankban> thank you gary_poster :-) yes please thanks!
<gary_poster> cool :-)
<rick_h_> bah bah bah, I can't believe hatch lives in this stuff
<bac> :)
<gary_poster> frankban: qa done, but call now
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks, looking
<gary_poster> happy for you to get someone else
<frankban> gary_poster: ok, so the default series if not specified is "precise". did not know that, thanks for that good point. I have to change the approach, and I will work on your QA notes.
<hatch_> jujugui is comingsoon not updating?
<bac> hatch: staging.jujucharms.com is currently not ingesting new charms.  would that affect what you see?
<rick_h_> hatch: it was setup to at some point, did the cron job get turned on bac? Or maybe a conflict/issue?
<bac> hatch: nm
<bac> hatch, rick_h_: i'll look into it
<hatch> bac thanks, we just noticed when trying to demo something landed last week
<bac> rick_h_: git is not updating that branch.
<bac> jujugui: comingsoon should be updated now.  i did it manually as the cronjob isn't working due to git/bzr differences.
<hatch> bac thanks
<hatch> guess that should probably be a high card?
<bac> hatch: can you verify?
<hatch> checking
<bac> hatch: working on it
<rick_h_> bac: :( now we can't verify it will work
<rick_h_> until the next commit/landing
<bac> rick_h_: well go commit something!  :)
<hatch> not the latest commit
<Makyo> http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/juju-ui/version.js
<Makyo> 7690c76 vs 3366a0995f155b845de49ccda0f58c7cf01e6d89
<Makyo> 7690c76 doesn't appear to be real :P
 * bac looking
<rick_h_> Makyo: yea, that's interesting
<rick_h_> Makyo: but there's a commit in a branch on comingsoon to tweak the config
<Makyo> Oh, okay, cool
<rick_h_> Makyo: I think it's that commit hash and the rest of us don't have it, it's only on that local checkout
<hatch> maybe it was blown away in a force push
<Makyo> Ohhh, right
<bac> rick_h_, Makyo: here is 'git log' http://paste.ubuntu.com/6709529/
<bac> yes, to what rick_h_ said about local checkout
<rick_h_> ok, that looks good
<hatch> ohh you're not pulling and updating
<hatch> maybe that needs to be changed
<rick_h_> hatch: well we need a config changed
<hatch> oh right
<rick_h_> you can't pull with un-committed changes
<rick_h_> hatch: so we had to create a special branch and then do merges from the remote develop into it, and not the local develop
<hatch> shelve it and re apply?
<rick_h_> but why if this works?
 * rick_h_ has done that in the past
<hatch> right but this case we dont have the actual version hash
<hatch> what if we copied the 'real' hash
<rick_h_> hatch: we will
<hatch> and set that in the version.js
<benji> rick_h_: this code from the juju-sync alias doesn't appear to work: git pull juju develop
<rick_h_> hatch: it's just that this is the last commit
<rick_h_> hatch: after this change, the last commit will be the develop hash
<benji> I get this error: fatal: 'juju' does not appear to be a git repository
<benji> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<rick_h_> benji: then the remote isn't setup?
<hatch> that sounds like it could be
<Makyo> benji: git remote -v; is juju set up as a remote?
<hatch> or the remote is called something else
<hatch> that ^
<rick_h_> hatch: anyway, this hash issue is a one time deal while we added that extra commit to change the config settings for comingsoon
<rick_h_> hatch: if it doens't update on the next landing we'll look into it I guess. 
<hatch> ahhh gotcha
<benji> Makyo and rick_h_: ok, I got the remote set up and the "git pull juju develop" "worked":
<benji> remote: Counting objects: 28, done.
<rick_h_> benji: git remote add juju git@github.com:juju/juju-gui.git
<benji> remote: Compressing objects: 100% (27/27), done.
<benji> remote: Total 28 (delta 5), reused 24 (delta 1)
<benji> Unpacking objects: 100% (28/28), done.
<benji> From github.com:juju/juju-gui
<benji>  * branch            develop    -> FETCH_HEAD
<benji> Updating 5e4951a..3366a09
<benji> error: Your local changes to the following files would be overwritten by merge:
<benji>         HACKING.rst
<benji> Please, commit your changes or stash them before you can merge.
<benji> Aborting
<benji> (excuse the flood)
<rick_h_> benji: you have to have a clean working tree
<rick_h_> benji: stash (shelve) or commit your changes
<rick_h_> benji: git won't let you mess around with doing merges/etc with unclean trees
<rick_h_> git stash && git pull juju develop && git stash pop
<rick_h_> should get you back to where you are with updated develop
<rick_h_> but why are you working on develop anyway?
<benji> ok, I think I understand git a little better now, switching to a different branch doesn't touch currently modified files
 * rick_h_ is confused
<benji> hence the "stash" bit
<benji> rick_h_: I am trying to update my github fork of develop because when trying to create a pull request I have lots of diffs that aren't real because my develop is behind the true develop
<rick_h_> benji: never work on develop. always feature branch 
<rick_h_> develop is a read-only branch
<benji> rick_h_: I'm not; I'm not communicating well
<rick_h_> per the workflow int he hacking docs
<rick_h_> benji: k, sorry. 
<rick_h_> benji: hangout?
<benji> rick_h_: I think I've figured it out.  If not, I'll take you up on the offer later.
<rick_h_> benji: rgr
<rick_h_> hatch: so is your demo feature now up on comingsoon?
<hatch> I'll check
<hatch> rick_h_ yep but the styles are off
<hatch> looking
<rick_h_> hatch: bah, do we still have make issues around the css?
<gary_poster> yes
<gary_poster> make clean
<rick_h_> bac: still in to do a clean/update?
<rick_h_> please
<hatch> ahh ok 
<bac> rick_h_: ok
<hatch> ok well cool thanks for getting that back up
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks for noticing :)
<benji> rick_h_: ok, I'm back :)  I have (I think) updated my copy of develop but this comparison still has too much stuff in it: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/compare/add-floobits-vim-instructions...develop
<bac> hatch: try now
<hatch> tying
<Makyo> Yeah, it's working.
<Makyo> hatch: is digging for change.
<hatch> lol
<hatch> the charmbrowser opening animation is super jumpy now
<hatch> wonder what's up with that
<hatch> benji you pushed a new branch to the juju juju-gui branch instead of your own fork
<benji> hatch: that makes sense, let me see if I can address that
<rick_h_> benji: looking
<rick_h_> benji: yea, always push to the origin
<benji> rick_h_: if only those words meant anything to me
<rick_h_> benji: if you use the 'git juju-sync' you should never use juju itself
<rick_h_> benji: :)
<rick_h_> benji: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/HACKING.rst#typical-github-workflow
<benji> rick_h_: that's what I am following
<benji> (incorrectly, apparently)
<rick_h_> benji: git push origin :{featureBranchName}
<rick_h_> hmm, why the : there, /me goes to remove it
<benji> I was wondering
<benji> rick_h_: that's what I did.  If I do it again I get: Everything up-to-date
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> benji: then your origin is off and not your fork on github but the original juju one. 
<rick_h_> benji: so will need to tweak things
<benji> rick_h_: thanks for the help, I got it working
<rick_h_> benji: rgr
<rick_h_> benji: please let me know if there's anything in the hacking doc I can update that threw you off
<hatch> rick_h_ change it to use bzr :P
<benji> rick_h_: I think the problem was that I threw away and re-checked-out the other day and I bet I checked out the "real" repo instead of my fork
<rick_h_> benji: ok yea, the 'real' one is read only and touched only by the lander tool
<hatch> oh thats good to know
<hatch> I thought that we were able to push into it by accident 
<rick_h_> hatch: you can...but the intention is that it's read-only and you never touch it :)
<hatch> ohh I see haha
<hatch> can it be restricted to user?
<rick_h_> not without preventing you access to other things
<hatch> I know git allows you to set permissions but I'm not sure aobut github
<rick_h_> github doesn't have fine grained ACLs
<benji> jujugui: quick docs review, especially interesting to Vim users: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/48
<rick_h_> benji: looking
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 9
<gary_poster> frankban: trying to do end of review now
<frankban> gary_poster: oh, re-proposing now with some fixes
<gary_poster> frankban: oh ok cool, no comments so far so will just switch over when you have finished
<frankban> gary_poster: changed the default-series behavior. the only missing bit is the choices line wraps: it seems not supported by the urwid.Columns widget. so maybe I can do some ugly thing like putting a maximum of three choices per line :-/
<gary_poster> frankban: ack, thanks, and :-/
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> hangouts are having issues it seems
<rick_h_> got in here
<gary_poster> rick_h_: I can sopmetimes get video of myself, but then "It's taking too long to connect you to this video call. Try again in a few minutes."
<rick_h_> gary_poster: benji got in, but not hearing anything
<gary_poster> Other times it is just a 500 error
<rick_h_> oops, he ran out
<gary_poster> huh
<bac> jujugu: it shows i'm joining with gary and benji but then it puts me in solitare
<bac> s/solitare/solitary/
<Makyo> Hm, at least it's not just me.
 * bac tries phone
<Makyo> People in canonical are having problems, too.
<bac> gary_poster: can you paste that link here?  (no chat on phone)
<gary_poster> frankban: code LGTM, with no suggestions
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks! do you have time (now or later) for a quick call?
<gary_poster> frankban: can do now, sure
<gary_poster> frankban: you making or shall I?
<frankban> gary_poster: making
<gary_poster> k
<benji> rick_h_: I merged wrong, I used the button instead of saying :shipit:.  Is there something I need to do to correct the mistake?
<rick_h_> benji: too late
<rick_h_> benji: just let it lie
<frankban> gary_poster: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpjudfrn0nutn1sjf7pg71cc?hl=en
<benji> ok.  I wish there were a way to remove that attractive nusance
<rick_h_> benji: +1, but nothing to do but learn to ignore it
<rick_h_> benji: could custom css using tools to remove hte button if you're concnered about hitting it again
<benji> rick_h_: I was thinking the same thing
<gary_poster> frankban: having difficulty joining.  retrying repeatedly while trying to google issue
<frankban> gary_poster: hangout seems very broken
<rick_h_> benji: I removed the extra branch on the main juju repository. To do it, I clone'd it into a temp dir and did a `git push origin :add-floobits-vim-instructions` to remove it. 
<benji> rick_h_: thanks much
<rick_h_> gary_poster: signed up under username 'mitechie'
<rick_h_> gary_poster: re: floobits
<gary_poster> rick_h_: awesome, you are all set up
<benji> doh!  gary_poster, you noticed my typo after the branch landed.  I'll spin up a new branch. :) 
<Makyo> gary_poster: user makyo
<benji> gary_poster: my Floobits user name is "benji"
<hatch> email sent with details
<benji> rick_h_: is http://ci.jujugui.org unwell?
<Makyo> Too cold to ci.
 * Makyo calls it.  hatch can be the last one in the office.
<rick_h_> benji: looking
<rick_h_> benji: seems fine here http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/
<rick_h_> benji: see https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/docs/continuous-integration.rst recently updated with all the info and links
<benji> rick_h_: oh, I forgot the non-standard port number
<rick_h_> benji: and all the emails should contain valid links directly to your pull request test run and such
<rick_h_> jujugui afk, verified the wife's car battery is done for due to cold (could jump it at lunch but not holding a charge) so off to get a new one before the stores are all out. 
<rick_h_> and yay last one for her size 
 * hatch is confused
<hatch> :)
<hatch> oh linter and d3 code
<hatch> it's like a game to try and figure out what it will accept
<rick_h_> hatch: hah, battery on the wife's subie died in this -40C wind chilll
<rick_h_> hatch: hah, it tells you where it expects it to be
<rick_h_> just pick one of the numbers it lists
<hatch> right, but when I'm writing it I mean
<hatch> and yeah batteries don't like it when it's that cold :)
<rick_h_> oh don't bother, it's like the refactor step
<hatch> especially without a battery blanket and block header
<hatch> heater*
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> heh, yea nothing is liking this. We don't have battery blankets and engine heaters because it's not NORMAL here
<rick_h_> the diesel starting up this morning was just painful, poor girl normally likes to purr at me. Was rough today
<hatch> haha yup, you can take the battery inside then install it when you need to go out :D
<hatch> lol wow the diesel probably was knocking
<bac> rick_h_, benji: can either of you look at https://codereview.appspot.com/48540043
<bac>  please?
<rick_h_> bac: sure thing
<bac> rick_h_: a companion fix to the charmworld charm is only a few lines but needs review if you have time https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/precise/charmworld/fix-logging/+merge/200714
<rick_h_> bac: rgr
<rick_h_> bac: qa will take a few. I've got to setup my charmworld lxc again as it was blown away during my trusty upgrade
<bac> rick_h_: np.  it'll take about 15 minutes to run
 * rick_h_ needs to create an lxc container template with build-essential and such installed
<rick_h_> bac: the charm branch is ok. Should it be a little bit under the cron job? /me isn't sure how they'll interact
<bac> rick_h_: cronjob is kaput
<rick_h_> bac: ah, nvm then
<bac> rick_h_: all run here
 * rick_h_ missed that
<bac> rick_h_: it now queues and ingests in one pass
<rick_h_> bac: k, so this isn't cron'd or the cron just runs this?
<bac> rick_h_: it is run by supervisord with --run-forever and the sleep at the end of the cycle
<bac> be default the interval is set to 15 minutes (or will be when the charm branch lands)
<bac> s/be/by/
<rick_h_> bac: cool
<bac> rick_h_: seems a lot simpler.  we did give up the ability to split queue and ingest across machines.
<rick_h_> bac: yea, that was an original requirement, but I think we've passed that
<rick_h_> we've got to worry about ES and mongo long before splitting the other stuff
<rick_h_> bac: qa running now, sorry for the delay. /me needs to remember to create lxc containers on older releases and not trusty
<bac> rick_h_: np
<gary_poster> benji Floobits vim card can be moved, yeah?  Are you working on removing the fullscreen flag from charm?
<benji> gary_poster: yes to both; I'll usher the cards to their new homes
<gary_poster> thank you
<benji> gary_poster: refresh your board, I already moved them
<gary_poster> ah cool thanks benji, sorry for noise
<benji> np
<rick_h_> bac: qa ok, so only comment is the s/charmworld/charm
<bac> rick_h_: i changed the qualname to 'charm' to match what the code was already using
<rick_h_> bac: ah ok. usually it's the name of hte app in pyramid practice but if that's what the code's using it's not the most evil thing 
<bac> rick_h_: since the logger name is on every line i guess whoever did it originally thought 'charmworld.worker' took up too much space
<rick_h_> bac: rgr
<bac> rick_h_: could you mark it LGTM?
<rick_h_> bac: sorry, thought I did. /me goes back to it
<bac> thanks
<bac> rick_h_: you got close but it wasn't green and i was unsure what 'bzr rv-submit' would do
<rick_h_> bac: right, I said qa ok, but not a firm LGTM
<rick_h_> corrected
<rick_h_> cool new github feature today: traffic https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/graphs/traffic
<gary_poster> that is cool
<rick_h_> https://github.com/blog/1672-introducing-github-traffic-analytics for announcement
<bac> hey benji, we've got one persistenly queued basket on production and staging.  http://manage.jujucharms.com/heartbeat
<benji> bac: maybe now is the time to figure out why that happens (or maybe not) :)
<bac> benji: but...but...i thought you figured it out a few weeks ago. was that just a special case?
<benji> bac: not quite: I thought the problem I was debugging was cuased by a stuck basket, but it wasn't, it was incidental
<bac> oic
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2014-01-08
<jackpeterfletch> Hey guys
<rick_h_> Makyo: what's this doc branch that you manually landed with the one line "This branch in particular..."?
<rick_h_> Makyo: oic, you merged it into a branch of the juju/juju-gui
<Makyo> rick_h_: yeah, sorry about that.  That's our networking prototype branch, sorry you're getting notifications :/  We can maybe move to my fork if need be.
<rick_h_> Makyo: that's ok, I just missed the diff branch and it went by the lander so was checking it out
<benji> frankban: do you have a second to review a small branch? https://codereview.appspot.com/49030043
<frankban> benji: sure
<benji> thanks
<frankban> benji: the code looks good. what happens if you still pass "fullscreen" to the GUI? is it just ignored? does it fallback to the default (sidebar)? I am worried about existing deployments, like jc.com, and I believe we should update the instructions in https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/WebOps/CDO/JujuGui
<benji> frankban: both good points, I'll investigate the first and write down a TODO for the second
<rick_h_> frankban: the config parameter is still part of the config-debug/prod.js. The code in the gui ignores it though and it should be removed
<rick_h_> frankban: benji the deployment notes need update and the current deployment needs to have webops request the value get changed first I believe
<benji> rick_h_: thanks for the info
<frankban> benji: great thanks.
<frankban> rick_h_: does it mean that also 'sidebar' and 'minimized' are ignored?
 * rick_h_ goes to pull up the code real quick
<rick_h_> frankban: so the code in the gui ignores the setting entirely
<rick_h_> frankban: but the config is still defined in the config-app/prod files. So yes, all values for that setting are ignored
<frankban> benji: ^^^ so if this is the desired behavior maybe we should just remove the option entirely from the charm too
<benji> frankban: yeah, I suppose so; the card just specified "fullscreen" but it sounds like (and I will verify) that the configuration paramiter itself should go away.
<frankban> benji, rick_h_: cool thank you
<benji> man, it's still cold out there; I demand warmer weather
<luca_> rick_h_: just heard you have a 4k monitor. You have now been labelled as a man of extremes.
<rick_h_> luca_: no sense playing with things half way :)
<luca_> rick_h_: rofl
<rick_h_> I like my command lines pretty and clear :)
<luca_> rick_h_: haha
<luca_> rick_h_: how awesome is it?
<rick_h_> luca_: quite awesome
<rick_h_> luca_: took a little config though http://uploads.mitechie.com/current_status.png
<luca_> rick_h_: do you have a powerful enough computer to properly utilise it? by properly utilise it I mean play bf4 or something similar on full spec....
<rick_h_> luca_: I've not tried steam on it. I've got an nviidia 660ti which will run it over display port 1.2 at 60hz
<luca_> rick_h_: jeez, impressive stuff
<rick_h_> luca_: I'd expect to be able to run a game, not at 100+fps
<rick_h_> but usable
<luca_> rick_h_: yeah
<rick_h_> I tried some youtube 4k video samples
<rick_h_> pretty stuff
<luca_> rick_h_: what size is it?
<bac> huh rietveld won't give you the Green Seal of Approval if you self review.  boo.
<rick_h_> 24"
<luca_> rick_h_: nice
<rick_h_> bac: yea
<gary_poster> 6 feet x 8 feet
<gary_poster> It's a Fahrenheit 451 tv wall
<luca_> gary_poster: lol
<rick_h_> hah
<luca_> gary_poster: you reminded me! Can I get comment permissions on the doc you sent earlier?
<rick_h_> If it was 27" it'd be cool I think, but I don't want much more than that
<bac> rick_h_: which did you get?
<rick_h_> http://www1.la.dell.com/bz/en/corp/peripherals/dell-up2414q/pd.aspx?refid=dell-up2414q&s=corp
<gary_poster> luca_: done, for you and ale
<luca_> gary_poster: thanks, I'll give it a read through. Is there anything that I should specifically look at?
<bac> gary_poster: 2.b.ii. stops in mid
<gary_poster> luca_: <shrug> not really.  This is an attempt to guess at a lot of things that have not been spelled out.
<gary_poster> luca_: and for the the three new projects, we have specs for you for two and the third won't be explicitly exposed at first
<gary_poster> specs from you, I mean
<gary_poster> bac, thank you, fixed
<luca_> gary_poster: yeah, I see
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> jujugui does anyone have a "this is awesome" pattern for doing logging in python cli scripts?
<hazmat> rick_h_, depends on what your looking for
<hazmat> rick_h_, dictConfig makes things pretty simple
<rick_h_> hazmat: yea, just feels like repeating the wheel to add a argparse -v and deal with logging config to allow going into verbose and such. 
<hazmat> rick_h_, simple to type it up as yaml.load("""\) that's if you want something pretty 
<rick_h_> looks like quickstart just using logging.basicConfig with a couple of tweaks
<hazmat> rick_h_, fair enough i typically just on verbose set level=logging.DEBUG on basicConfig
<rick_h_> hazmat: yea, guess it's not that much to setup the logging and change the level. 
<rick_h_> hazmat: thanks
<hazmat> and if using dictConfig, just post config grab root logger and set level for verbose
<hazmat> cheers
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<bac> gary_poster: release to production done and heartbeat shows happiness.
<gary_poster> bac, yay!  thanks
<bac> gary_poster: going to lunch now but will need new task when i return.  let me know if you have something to suggest.
<gary_poster> ack
<rick_h_> gary_poster: back home on real interwebs
<gary_poster> ack
<gary_poster> rick_h_: come on by: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0
<benji> frankban: does this charm ftest failure look familiar? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6715682/
<gary_poster> hey frankbanready in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0 whenever. no rush
<frankban> benji: that could mean a newer version of firefox does not work well with the selenium version we are using
<gary_poster> frankban, I mean
<frankban> gary_poster: joining
<benji> frankban: I'll run the tests on a clean checkout and see if it reoccurs there
<gary_poster> frankban: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpi0lc0etbof2h2ahv9kcd18 if that helps
<rick_h_> heh, backup is 655MB :/ though ran and uploaded in 8min. Love cloud storage though. That'll be less then $2/mo with one backup a day
<bac> rick_h_:  you got any pre-imp-ish thoughts on bug 1263112 ?
<_mup_> Bug #1263112: charmworld proof and ingest does not properly support inheriting bundles <charmworld:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263112>
<bac> rick_h_: it would take me all day to upload that backup file.  :(
<rick_h_> bac: I think I can remember enough to walk you through it if you want
<bac> rick_h_: i'm ok winging it but thought i'd ask before starting.  problem statement is clear.
<rick_h_> bac: right, the general thing is that charmworld ingest seems to support it
<rick_h_> bac: and we shared some logic with the deployer that supports it
<rick_h_> bac: but when the proof bits were written we had no examples and I didn't understand it so kind of skipped the feature
<rick_h_> bac: so any changes should just be in the proof bits in charmworld or the proof library in order to allow ingest to accept the inheritance based bundles
<rick_h_> bac: and I found one from hazmat that's attached to the bug as a narly example. If that one ingests then everything should be good
<rick_h_> bac: I believe that demo file works with the deployer, so we need to make sure it'll ingest
<bac> rick_h_: great extra info.  thanks.
<hatch> Makyo ping
<Makyo> Yo
<jcastro> hey rick_h_
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/fullscreen/search/precise/mongodb-20/?text=mongodb
<jcastro> if I change the description to be proper markdown
<rick_h_> jcastro: party, looking
<jcastro> will the bullets render properly?
<rick_h_> jcastro: depends. We do some custom css to make non-markdown bullets ok
<rick_h_> jcastro: so not sure, worth a try
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I can do whichever when I review the bullets
<jcastro> I'll try real markdown
<jcastro> will a blank line in the metadata.yaml fly?
<rick_h_> if proof says it's valid yaml should be fine
 * rick_h_ isn't a yaml expert
<jcastro> well it all passes proof
<jcastro> so it must work fine. *g*
<rick_h_> :)
<benji> jcastro and rick_h_: YAML is a superset of JSON, so if it's cool in JSON you know it's cool in YAML
<jcastro> ok so in a description I would escape \"
<gary_poster> light table open-sourced: http://www.chris-granger.com/2014/01/07/light-table-is-open-source/ for py, js, css, clojure so far.  Nifty editor exploring new possibilities but also open source as opposed to ST.
<rick_h_> jujugui quick review please of test cleanup https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/57/files qa is the fact that the tests still pass :)
<gary_poster> on it
<gary_poster> rick_h_: done :-)
<rick_h_> thanks gary_poster 
<gary_poster> thank you!
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> hey huwshimi 
<hatch> hows it going?
<huwshimi> hatch: Good thanks. Yourself? Enjoying London?
<hatch> it's alright, it seems like people are afraid of the dark or something lol
<hatch> nothing near as much happening as on last sprint
<hatch> like out in the streets I mean
<huwshimi> hah
<hatch> might head into soho or something to see maybe if there is something going on there
#juju-gui 2014-01-09
<BradCrittenden> hi benji, gary_poster: i'm trying to use pdb to debug charmworldlib but it is terribly confused about where to find source files.  it tries to find them in /home/bac/projects/charm-tools/build/bdist.linux-x86_64/egg/charmworldlib/bundle.py which does not exist.  (the build directory is not present.)  any ideas on how to get it sane?
<gary_poster> on call
<bac> say hello for me
<benji> bac: the problem might be that the .pyc files were built in one location and then moved, if so, removing all the .pyc files will get them regenerated with correct paths
<bac> benji: tried that first.  'make clean' removes all pyc files from the tree and then i rebuilt.  same same.
<bac> benji: if i manually import charmworldlib and then look at __file__ it is in a reasonable spot
<benji> bac: I don't know for sure, but if make is getting them moved, then it will just recreate the problem; I'd to an 'rm **/*.pyc' (or equiv in your shell)
<benji> I'm curious why it is doing such a strange thing.
<bac> benji: i'm not sure what you mean.  'make clean' removes them.  i then verify they are gone.  are you saying manually remove them after building so the debugger has to recompile them as they are encountered?
<benji> bac: exactly
<bac> ok, will try that
<bac> benji: doesn't work so well when accidentally removing *.py
<benji> heh :(
<gary_poster> Makyo, hatch, could you please apply local pressure to hazmat to have him merge https://code.launchpad.net/~hazmat/juju-deployer/refactor-placement-and-validate-feedback/+merge/195903 ?  veiled threats welcome ;-)  thank you
<hatch> :) can do
<Makyo> Hah.  otp w/ sabdfl, after
<gary_poster> ok thanks :-)
<gary_poster> rick_h_: AIUI you are not around and we should resched.  Lemme know if I'm wrong
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I'm around now
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so any time you're free
<gary_poster> ack thanks rick_h_.  Probably will be 11:30-ish
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr
<benji> frankban: I figured out that wierd selenium error and the fix was just to upgrade, will you review the trivial branch for me? https://codereview.appspot.com/33230043
<frankban> benji: sure, on it in a minute
<hatch> gary_poster I never got the email in question so Makyo is forwarding it to me
<frankban> benji: the branch looks good, it's weird that the I see the MP linked to an old one (Use a random service name for tests.)
<benji> hrm, that is odd
<frankban> benji: but the changes are pertinent to the selenium problem, so that's just an lbox oddity I guess
<frankban> benji: or maybe you used the same "test-failure" branch name
<benji> frankban: oh, I did use the same branch name
<frankban> benji: are you going to create another MP?
<benji> frankban: I guess so
<frankban> benji: ok, I'll LGTM  there then
<bac> benji: can we chat real quick?
<benji> bac: sure
<benji> bac: how about the team meeting hangout?
<bac> sure
<benji> bac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0
<rick_h_> gary_poster: friend of mine found a talk to get me interested in clojure hah https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShEez0JkOFw
<gary_poster> :-) cool
<hatch> cool I'll check it out as well
<hatch> I've been looking for a lispy language to spend some time on
<hatch> rick_h_ testing some CI stuff?
<rick_h_> hatch: yea
<hatch> ok just fyi there will be test failures but that's because the tests are bad
<rick_h_> hatch: supposedly the github integration will allow someone on the team (juju org) to trigger tests for pull requests from someone not in the org
<rick_h_> hatch: that's fine, just curious. Was looking at the repo and saw the pull request as a chance to see it it'd work
<bac> hi marcoceppi i'm working on bug 1263112 for charmworld regarding bundle proofing and inheritance.  i see you made some changes in that area to charm-tools 1.2 which may solve the bug.  are you going to be releasing 1.2 soon?
<_mup_> Bug #1263112: charmworld proof and ingest does not properly support inheriting bundles <charmworld:In Progress by bac> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263112>
<hatch> rick_h_ oh yeah cool np
<bac> gary_poster: did you see the guy behind lighttable is from chapel hill, now seattle?
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<marcoceppi> bac: I'll be cutting a release this week
<marcoceppi> bac: but I think that already landed
<hazmat> did we ever change charm lint/best practice rules to accomodate gui not supporting '.' in config keys?
<marcoceppi> bac ah, it didn't make the 1.2.5 release, that will be in 1.2.6 on Friday
<marcoceppi> hazmat: I don't see it in the config.yaml  lint rules, is that a "critical" thing?
<bac> marcoceppi: i don't see any charm-tools from 1.2 on pypi
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<marcoceppi> bac: oh, I haven't been pushing to pypi for the 1.2.X releases. I'll rectify that. Either way the code hasn't landed yet
<marcoceppi> bac: I forgot you guys don't use the package, I'll make sure that finds it's way back in to my release process
<bac> marcoceppi: ok.  would like to get us on 1.2 any way.  thanks.
<marcoceppi> bac: uploading the old releases atm
<marcoceppi> or, trying to
<bac> hey marcoceppi i also noticed the charmworldlib package on pypi has .pyc files in it, which really mess up debugging.  i think it is Not Good to include pyc in the package.  could you take a look at that?
<marcoceppi> bac: can do
<bac> cool, thanks
<hazmat> marcoceppi, dunno, last i checked the gui had issues with that , but perhaps its been fixed.
<hazmat> yeah.. still has issues with it afaics
<marcoceppi> hazmat: I'll add it to the proof then, we should update the docs with this too - does juju have a problem with it?
<hazmat> its fairly common for some of the java charms
<hazmat> marcoceppi, no.. just gui
<marcoceppi> hazmat: I'm not sure if we should consider the GUI rendering an ERROR or a WARN - I mean it's pretty much integral at this point, right?
<Makyo> gary_poster: ping?
<gary_poster> yeah sorry
<gary_poster> trying to finish up
<Makyo> np
<hazmat> marcoceppi, prolly err, gui is an essential part of the ecosystem
<marcoceppi> hazmat: ack, I'll update proof and let jcastro know
<hazmat> marcoceppi, thanks
<gary_poster> sorry sprry
<marcoceppi> bac: 1.2.5 (latest) uploaded to pypi, 1.2.6 to land friday
<bac> marcoceppi: thanks!
<bac> gary_poster: i replied to the email as requested and will remove my face from the card
<gary_poster> :-) ty
<marcoceppi> bac: I'm trying to re-package charmworldlib for you, but it still includes .pyc for __init__ and version which are parsed at setup.py time. Is there something I can do to explicitly not allow .pyc files?
<bac> marcoceppi: unsure.  benji, thoughts?
<bac> marcoceppi: i've got to step out for a bit but can help in an hour or so.
<marcoceppi> bac: np, thanks for everything so far
<benji> bac and marcoceppi: I think there is a way to do that with some sort of inventory file that includes/excludes files but I don't know the details off the top of my head.
<benji> it's somewhat bad form to import from the package itself in the setup.py because it can easily become impossible to do so (i.e., a compliled component isn't available at setup time)
<benji> the version.pyc shouldn't be an issue
<marcoceppi> benji: thanks, i've added a make clean rule to the project and will press a 0.3.1.1 that has a cleaner sdist
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8880661/getting-package-version-using-pkg-resources for versioning
<rick_h_> if it reads something it should just be an empty text file 
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: and the version only exists in the setup.py file
 * rick_h_ hasn't looked at the file in question and just going off irc conversation
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: so, can I then, using this, read the version from within the module code?
<gary_poster> rick_h_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0 when you are ready. no rush
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: since help and -v both spit out the software version for the python project
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: yes
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: awesome, thank you. I'll update the projects to use that instead!
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: https://github.com/bookieio/breadability/blob/master/breadability/__init__.py for example
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: that's in the package __init__.py and reads from setup.py
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: <3 thanks
<marcoceppi> bac: neither project will have pyc files in the sdist going forward
<marcoceppi> bac: 0.1.4 fo charmworldlib uploaded to pypi with no pyc, charm-tools 1.2.6 will be clean
<Makyo> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/63 jujugui quick review/qa
<benji> Makyo: looks good
<Makyo> benji: cheers, thanks.
<bac> marcoceppi: hey that all sounds great.  thanks!
<benji> Did someone put a bitcoin miner in the charm functional tests?  These things take forever.
<jcastro> hey gary_poster
<jcastro> what's the status of quickstart landing in the proper juju ppa?
<gary_poster> jcastro: isn't it there now?
<jcastro> gary_poster, oh I see, it just needs to be built for trusty
<gary_poster> jcastro: ack.  juju itself doesn't really work for trusty yet, does it?
<jcastro> it does, you just need to sudo for juju status
<gary_poster> oh ok
<jcastro> but thumper was going to bring it up at their meeting to start testing trusty
<jcastro> so I figure, next time I see frankban just ask him to push a trusty build into the ppa?
<jcastro> for quickstart I mean
<gary_poster> jcastro: yeah +1.  Do you have any urgency?
<jcastro> not really
<jcastro> just pointing it out
<gary_poster> :-) cool
<jcastro> gary_poster, hey so, the changelog formatting still looks weird, but it's readable now
<jcastro> so I guess good enough? 
<jcastro> heh
<bac> hey marcoceppi it looks like you made changes to charmworldlib but didn't push them to launchpad.  could you do that please?
<marcoceppi> bac: sorry about that, committed and pushed
<bac> cool, thanks.
<benji> gary_poster: I sent my MSDN email
<benji> gary_poster: also, I entered a swap day (20th -> 16th) and a vacation day (17th)
<gary_poster> benji, did you have an days held over from 2013?
<gary_poster> any
<benji> gary_poster: yep, 4; this is the first of them I'm using
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  did you see my email about needing to schedule them very soon?
<benji> I'm heading out to my appoitment now.  Later.
<gary_poster> ok bye
<benji> gary_poster: I understood "very soon" to be in the first quarter.  Is there a different definition I should be aware of?
<gary_poster> benji, Jan
<gary_poster> benji, should be used before March 31
<gary_poster> scheduled before end of Jan
<gary_poster> make sense?
<jcastro> hey gary_poster
<jcastro> so quickstart needs the bundle to be "bundles.yaml"
<jcastro> but we export export.yaml
<jcastro> and it also errors out because we include the -gui in the bundle, and asks me to remove it from the bundle
<jcastro> should I file these as bugs?
<jcastro> I was thinking maybe have the gui export "bundles.yaml", and not include itself in the export?
<rick_h_> jcastro: does it do that on comingsoon?
<rick_h_> jcastro: I thought we had a bug and fixed it for including gui itself
<rick_h_> though maybe that's not in a release yet
<jcastro> checking
<rick_h_> jcastro: hmm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1249039 is the bug
<_mup_> Bug #1249039: Exporting from real environment exports juju-gui as well <juju-gui:Triaged> <juju-quickstart:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249039>
<rick_h_> so guess it's still an issue, jujst low on the -gui and high on quickstart
<jcastro> rick_h_, nice! It comingsoon does the right thing
<rick_h_> jcastro: ah, ok cool then
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> so ... is making it so it export bundles.yaml a gui bug or should the bug be "quickstart/deployer should be able to deploy a yaml file, no matter what I name it"
<jcastro> the 2nd one seems more correct to me
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, same to me. frankban is EOD but would ask him about it tomorrow. If there's any history for the mandate to make it so
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> yeah so ... I just quickstarted in AWS and dragged over the brutal mongodb thing I am working on
<jcastro> it's pretty much awesome
<benji> yay charm tests passed
<rick_h_> yay
<huwshimi> Morning
<gary_poster> morning huwshimi.  dinner not served here yet. mind if we start talking at the top of the hour?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Sure!
<gary_poster> cool thanks.  talk to you then
#juju-gui 2014-01-10
<gary_poster> huwshimi: hey. https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.87augjtfc2pm1q1ilfuhencae0 when you are ready
<huwshimi> gary_poster: I'm guessing you can't hear me?
<gary_poster> huwshimi: I can't even see that you have joined
<gary_poster> I will reload
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Hah, I just realised it had an error
<gary_poster> heh ok
<rick_h_> frankban: mornuing
<rick_h_> errr morning
<frankban> good morning rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> frankban: wanted to check in on something jcastro hit yesterday. quickstart would only work with the bundle file named bundle.yaml? 
<Makyo> "Welcome to Moleman in the Morning, I'm Moleman and you're listening to my mourning."
<rick_h_> frankban: we export the file as export.yaml, which was making him rename to get things tested
<rick_h_> frankban: is there any history/reason we don't accept any filename?
<rick_h_> Makyo: that sounds like it's from something?
<Makyo> Simpsons.
<frankban> rick_h_: IIRC quickstart accepts both a dir path (in which case it looks for a bundles.yaml file) and a file path. If you use a path to a file, the file can be arbitrary named
<rick_h_> frankban: hmm, ok maybe he was using it wrong then or something. He made it sound like he was trying to give it the export.yaml file path and it would not let him
<frankban> rick_h_: this is the pertinent code: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6726230/
<rick_h_> frankban: thanks, I'll try it out. Sorry to bug you. What I get for not taking the time to set it back up locally and test it myself :)
<frankban> np :-)
<gary_poster> rick_h_: did you see https://codereview.appspot.com/44540043/ ?
<gary_poster> and morning btw ;-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: missed that one in the emails this morning. Thanks!
<gary_poster> welcome
<gary_poster> hey dimitern. do I understand correctly that you are proposing a backwards-incompatible client API change that would affect the GUI?
<gary_poster> uh-oh.  looks like we have some regressions before we can release.  http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/precise/mongodb-21/?text=mongodb#bws-code does not render, for one
<gary_poster> (or any similar)
<rick_h_> wtf, the hash does it. Take that off and it loads
 * rick_h_ is is mind-boggled at the hash in the search string doing that but ok
<gary_poster> isn't that link in the wrong order?
<gary_poster> should be hash first, then query string?  looking up
<rick_h_> possibly, but it works on jujucharms
<gary_poster> getting them out of order is bad for other reasons though
<rick_h_> https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/precise/mongodb-21/?text=mongodb#bws-code works and window.location.hash works and such
<gary_poster> no, hash at end is correct
<rick_h_> so I think that's the right order
<gary_poster> yeah, sorry agreeing
<gary_poster> "no" was to self :-)
<rick_h_> we did the mess with removing fullscreen this release, but not sure off the top of my head would case that no-render issue
<gary_poster> I'm diagnosing other unrelated issues reported by Maarten.  So far known, and something I'll punt back to him.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: was this via email somewhere? Or bugs? /me isn't seeing this and starting to feel like he's email blind today
<gary_poster> rick_h_: the items from Maarten are private to me.  First problem is that he is using dots in his option names, which neither Juju nor GUI support.
<rick_h_> that came up in irc yesterday. hazmat implied only the gui had an issue with it and they were discussing proof adding a check for it
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I meant to ask you about if that was something we should file as a bug/fix if the gui is the only straggler with the . issue
<gary_poster> rick_h_: afaik juju still has the problem
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews for https://codereview.appspot.com/50430043 (enable the env management functionality in quickstart). anyone available? thanks!
<gary_poster> I encourage other people to do the review, but otherwise I will probably be available in 30min or so
<Makyo> gary_poster: Kapil says try bribing next time, violence won't fly.
<gary_poster> Makyo: ok, I'll spring for a candy bar :-)
<hatch_> lol
<dimitern> gary_poster, sorry, afk, back now
<gary_poster> dimitern: np.
<dimitern> gary_poster, my proposal is about the final look of the API for 2.0
<dimitern> gary_poster, we'll support the current API up until the last moment and drop it before releasing, thus cleaning up the code and giving you guys some time to adapt
<dimitern> gary_poster, at least that's the general idea
<gary_poster> :-)
<dimitern> gary_poster, and the reason is we're not really comfortable with supporting the current messy api for 5y
<dimitern> gary_poster, bluntly put :)
<gary_poster> OK dimitern, we'll want a more detailed migration plan and consideration of pros and cons of such.  Migrating for us will not be trivial, and we have a *huge* list of things that people want from us.  In terms of design, I'll also ask GUI folks to review your proposal as it stands.  It would help me a lot if you were to include the current API that you are replacing.  Are you willing to do that?
<gary_poster> dimitern: I'm really quite concerned that you are proposing losing the current API by April
<gary_poster> dimitern: I'd be more comfortable with "we have a new API; we promise to support it for 5 years; and we have a legacy API in this release that will be dropped sometime over the next five years"
<dimitern> gary_poster, the current API is included btw
<dimitern> gary_poster, nothing is set in stone yet, but we're discussing this migration informally from some time now
<dimitern> gary_poster, we should've had a discussion with you guys (and still can organize it)
<gary_poster> dimitern: current API is included: I'm afraid the way to read the doc is not clear to me then.  which is which?
<dimitern> gary_poster, the first part is the current API
<gary_poster> so, for relations
<gary_poster> add relation and destroy relations is old
<dimitern> gary_poster, grouped by "entities" with some duplication  as needed
<gary_poster> no
<dimitern> gary_poster, yes
<gary_poster> oh ok
<gary_poster> dimitern: but "getannotations" and "setannotations" is the replacement?  <confused>
<gary_poster> maybe quick hangout would be faster dimitern?
 * gary_poster not feeling smart ;-)
<dimitern> gary_poster, no, Get/SetAnnotations is there now, but it can work on more than one entity (as per the given tag)
<dimitern> gary_poster, sure
<dimitern> perhaps i can pull in fwereade as well
<gary_poster> dimitern: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpieh5jic99chb2thg99kcg4?hl=en
<dimitern> fwereade, are you around for a quick g+ ?
<fwereade> dimitern, heyhey
<gary_poster> rick_h_, benji, bac hi.  mectors is trying to dev a charm.  he wants to deploy something from the charm store.  ingestion is taking a while (still on the order of minutes, so not necessarily an indication of a problem). (1) what's the usual timeline for ingestion? (2) is there a URL to see the ingestion queue?  (3) I saw a mention from bac yesterday that a bundle was stuck.  is the queue stuck?
<bac> manage.jujucharms.com/heartbeat
<rick_h_> gary_poster: 15min ingestion time and about 8ish minutes to process the queue
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ^^ url to watch the queue fill/empty
<rick_h_> gary_poster: but nothing that will specifically list it
<rick_h_> gary_poster: make sure proof passes on his charm before anything else 
<benji> gary_poster: normal ingestion cycle time can be 30 minutes or more (depending on how lucky you are)
<bac> gary_poster: shows about 1500 charms in the queue.  they get processed at about 200/minute
<benji> also, the stuck basket doesn't impeed (sp?) other things in the queue
<gary_poster> bac, rick_h, benji, perfect thank you
<bac> benji: i don't think so.  i've been seeing it process in under 15 minutes and sleeping a bit
<benji> bac: right, but if you push your branch just after enqueueing you'll have to wait through an entire injest/enqueue/injest cycle
<benji> so I would bet worst case is around 30 minutes
<bac> benji: oh, well try to not be so unlucky!
<bac> benji: yes, that is true.
<bac> benji: and now that we aren't cron-based we don't know when the cycle starts
<benji> yep
<bac> hi hazmat, in the juju-deployer README, the section "Stack Definitions" stops abruptly as if you were in mid-thought and someone offered you pie.
<hatch> jujugui call in 20
<gary_poster> 20? :-)
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> shoot, I joined up and sitting here bacause of the ping
<rick_h_> I'm a trained monkey
<hatch> lol
 * hatch hands rick_h_  a banana 
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<bac> now there is an actionable warning
<gary_poster> benji pingy
<jcastro> hey frankban
<hatch> oops
<hatch> gary_poster
<hatch> I'll rejoin?
<gary_poster> hatch: np, wanted to see if you wanted to chat or if everything is cool
<gary_poster> I don't need to talk unless you do
<hatch> oh nope nothing else
<hatch> anything on your side?
<gary_poster> nope. :-) thanks hatch.  have a nice trip and vacation
<hatch> thank yas!
<rick_h_> hatch: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+PaulIrish/posts/EhmRC5skp6z
<hatch> Yay!
 * hatch does a little dance
<rick_h_> hatch: if they get promises in that fixes the native impl issue
<hatch> only with async call stacks
<hatch> lol
<hatch> but that answers my question about the native promises and async callstacks
<rick_h_> curse you promise folks...might actually get it into stuff yet
<hatch> it's ok, just accept that you're wrong :P
 * rick_h_ goes to grumble in his "too damn much syntastic sugar will be the death of me" corner"
<hatch> lol
<hatch> well if it's part of the native api with async callstacks it's no longer sugar
<hatch> it IS the api :D
<rick_h_> hatch: true, but some of the new es6 stuff drives me nuts as well
<rick_h_> arrow functions, that's what had me going bonkers
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah I don't like arrow functions in any language
<hatch> personal preference 
<rick_h_> yea
<hatch> glad someone else feels the same way :)
<rick_h_> don't agree with me or the world will end
<Makyo> Did...did you two just agree on something? :o
<hatch> rofl
<rick_h_> *boom*
<gary_poster> :-)
<frankban> hey jcastro 
<jcastro> hey so I noticed that the gui exports export.yaml as a bundle
<jcastro> but quickstart expects bundles.yaml
<jcastro> I was wondering if you had plans to just have quickstart accept whatever.yaml or if I should file a bug
<jcastro> or even if you think it might be a good idea
<frankban> jcastro: IIRC you can pass a full path to an arbitrary named file in quickstart
<jcastro> huh that didn't work for me
<jcastro> I'll try it again and get back to you!
<frankban> jcastro: cool thanks
<Makyo> Alright, I'm out _o/
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review on my branch from this week https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/73
<gary_poster> bye Makyo, safe travels
<Makyo> Will review at hotel
<Makyo> Cheers
<rick_h_> frankban: do you have a link for your review you needed?
<frankban> rick_h_: it's linked to the card
<rick_h_> sorry, thought I looked
<rick_h_> ah, under external link
<frankban> rick_h_: np, new kanban puts the link at the bottom
<frankban> jcastro: just worked as expected here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6727619/
 * hatch is taking off as well, talk to you all later
<gary_poster> bye hatch
<bac> ugh, to test that monster bundle i have to ingest all of those named charms.
<bac> great time to take the dog out
<rick_h_> bac: can you mock out the part of the test that verifies a bundle exists to always be true?
<rick_h_> bac: enjoy
<bac> rick_h_: could but i want to see it work for realz
#juju-gui 2014-01-12
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-01-05
<frankban> uiteam I need reviews and QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/195720043 (GUI charm). Thanks!
<rick_h_> frankban: looking ty
<frankban> ty
<jcastro> welcome back everyone!
<jcastro> luca, so new videos page this month I gather?
<luca> Happy new year jcastro 
<rick_h_> luca: oh yea, missed that in our call. We need to plan/get with the web team on dismantling juju.ubuntu.com in a way that keeps our current blog/etc running
<luca> jcastro: hopefully, Ant’s been pulled onto another project until the 15th of Jan, but it’s one of the next tasks to do
<rick_h_> booooo!
<jcastro> ack
<rick_h_> we want Ant, we want Ant
<rick_h_> :P
<luca> rick_h_: ah, yes! We need to take it down :)
<luca> haha yeah me too!
<rick_h_> luca: well the blog comes from there so we have to do it carefully
<rick_h_> but docs in particular I'd love to see redirected
<luca> ok
<rick_h_> luca: so we can start to get good stats on doc usages/etc
<jcastro> yeah the vids url needs to be redirected too
<rick_h_> yea, that requires pulling from insights or some other url we don't have from the web team yet
<jcastro> I gotta admit putting videos on insights was a brilliant idea
<luca> Ant’s still on holiday but is back on wednesday, I can schedule a chat later in the week
<jcastro> I just want it on the list somewhere before the sprint
<luca> jcastro: then consider it on the list :)
<rick_h_> luca: yes, let's get a bullet list of the roadmap to pulling it down/apart
<rick_h_> luca: make sure to add me to the call please
<luca> rick_h_: will do
<rick_h_> luca: ty kind sir
<jcastro> hey since I have both of you here
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/cinder/trusty/
<jcastro> It's hard to find where to report a bug on this charm
<jcastro> (you can't)
<rick_h_> jcastro: k, use the report bug feature at the bottom of the page and we'll get on it for the next release
<rick_h_> "Report a bug on this site"
<jcastro> not on the site
<jcastro> which yeah we need
<jcastro> I mean a bug on this charm
<rick_h_> jcastro: right, so we need to build links to the bug url for the charm
<rick_h_> so I'd call that a bug on jujucharms.com it should have a bug link for you like the old site didn
<rick_h_> did
<rick_h_> so I'm just saying file that bug and we'll get on it
<rick_h_> there is text in the readme about filing a bug on that charm
<rick_h_> but it's not quite complete/easy
<rick_h_> Report bugs at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/charms Location: http://jujucharms.com :/
<jcastro> it's out of date anyway, I am doing an MP to fix it now
<rick_h_> jcastro: ok
<jcastro> hey rick
<jcastro> rick_h_: hey so what field are you populating for the by line for the charm pages
<jcastro> because the metadata is wrong in metadata.yaml
<jcastro> but correct in the by line
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, like marco says we ignore maintainer because once a charm is forked it lies. We go by the bzr branch. We're working on making that better
#juju-gui 2015-01-06
<rick_h_> uiteam call in 7 kanban please
<Makyo> uiteam Reviews+QA needed on deploying bundles: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/686
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-01-07
<frankban> uiteam: I need reviews and QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/194030043 (quickstart/python). Anyone available? Thanks!
<bac> frankban: i'll look
<frankban> bac: ty
<mhilton> frankban: I'll take a look, but I'm no expert
<frankban> mhilton: np and thanks, QA would be great!
<rick_h_> uiteam call in 6 kanban please
<bac> frankban: +1.  no qa yet.  will coordinate with mhilton.
<frankban> bac: thanks
<bac> mhilton: do you want to QA frankban's or do you want i should?
<mhilton> bac: If you can that'd be great. I'm not really sure how to use quickstart
<bac> mhilton: ok.
<rick_h_> mbruzek: ping a ling any word on the feedback from frankban here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1402061
<mup> Bug #1402061: The juju-gui charm fails automated testing <audit> <auto-test> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1402061>
<rick_h_> mbruzek: we've got a patch in and will be doing a gui release this week or monday at the latest and want to make sure we get on the testing good side
<mbruzek> rick_h_: looking
<rick_h_> mbruzek: no rush, just a poke on it so we can make sure the next release is all happy happy
<mbruzek> tvansteenburgh: franban had some feedback for bundletester on comment #4 of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1402061  Could you comment on that?
<mup> Bug #1402061: The juju-gui charm fails automated testing <audit> <auto-test> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1402061>
<mbruzek> tvansteenburgh: specifically about updating the Tornado code on the ci machine
<rick_h_> mbruzek: well the tornado code we updated in our server
<rick_h_> mbruzek: at least we did it there, not sure if bundletester isusing it as well? /me goes to reread
<tvansteenburgh> no, that should do it
<rick_h_> mbruzek: yea, so we landed an update to tornado for #1
<mbruzek> rick_h_: OK
<rick_h_> that'll be in the release coming up
<rick_h_> so it's 2-5 that I think we're looking for more feedback/discussion on
<tvansteenburgh> i'll comment on those soonish
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: ty much
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-01-08
<tvansteenburgh> frankban: commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1402061
<mup> Bug #1402061: The juju-gui charm fails automated testing <audit> <auto-test> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1402061>
<frankban> tvansteenburgh: great, and good hint about juju-test overriding the juju home, I'll work on that asap (next week). thank you!
<rick_h_> frankban: Makyo is going to look into doing the gui release and can look into that for the tests as part of it I think
<rick_h_> he'll be doing that today or tomorrow if you can help catch him up on the back story
<frankban> rick_h_: sure. Makyo ping me when you want. rick_h_: I'd be inclined to not consider that a release blocker, as far as charm tests pass when run as usual
<rick_h_> frankban: rgr but if he's doing a release I was hoping we'd release, get the update into place, and have a good working charm
<rick_h_> since 1.21 is moved back I'd like to take the time to do one good release vs another follow up just for automated testing
<frankban> rick_h_: ack and I agree with you, it would be great to fix things for eco in this release. I was just suggesting that at the moment charm tests (run as part of the release process) are still fine, and that the error in the bug seems more related to the test runner than the charm itself
<rick_h_> frankban: right, I just mean the juju home part. That's it the charm correct?
<rick_h_> in the charm tests? /me rereads the bug reply
<frankban> rick_h_: that's juju-test IIUC
<rick_h_> oh nvm then
<frankban> uiteam: I need reviews/QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/194080043 (quickstart/python). Anyone available?
<rick_h_> frankban: will try to look between calls today
<frankban> ty
<rick_h_> Makyo: or bac can help please? ^
<bac> frankban: i will after my call
<frankban> bac: thanks
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: how often do the docs get updated on the jujucharms.com site?
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: every 15min they ingest I believe
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: then something is wrong because this page isn't being rendered it was merged a day ago
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-onlinelabs.html https://jujucharms.com/docs/config-onlinelabs
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: otp, can you file a bug at https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues and we'll chase down what's up on prodstack?
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-01-09
<mbruzek> rick_h_ ping
<rick_h_> mbruzek: pong
<mbruzek> rick_h_: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues/33  
<mbruzek> I am having some problems with jujucharms.com and I created an issue.
<rick_h_> mbruzek: yep, we're on it. We've got a request for logs into webops
<mbruzek> This is related to a new charm that I just pushed so I was not sure if you have seen this problem before.
<rick_h_> mbruzek: landscape folks brought it to our attention yesterday and we've been bug hunting but unable to dupe locally so chasing down prod
<rick_h_> ty for the bug report
<rick_h_> yes, basically ingestion isn't happening on prod atm
<rick_h_> the logs say it is, but none of them are getting pulled in
<mbruzek> Most welcome, if there is anything I can do to help, please let me know.
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: is bundle inheritence still going to work in the new store/juju?
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: /me is processing
<rick_h_> so you cannot have more than one bundle per file, there was talking of inheritance via other means
<rick_h_> rogpeppe2: might recall better what we ended up doing vs talked about, I'm looking for the doc atm
<rogpeppe2> marcoceppi: the idea was that a single bundle means a single bundle, and that people could use tooling to resolve inheritance before publishing
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: yep see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1SF8hTBi6oVbki8V__beNij6wnQU-5cm6PZsy5gf0j_Y/edit and go down to "changes from the original format"
<rogpeppe2> marcoceppi: we already have code that can parse the old bundle format and produce the new format
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: so basically 'no, not until we write something to help do that for us'
<marcoceppi> rick_h_ rogpeppe ack, ta
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: in my view, the added functionality that inheritance provided wasn't worth the complexity that it added to the whole tool chain
<marcoceppi> rogpeppe: I only ask because there's talk of some kind of bundle on bundle activity from server team and I wanted to amke sure they understood inheritence as it was today won't be there
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: i like the idea of bundle composition better than i do bundle inheritance
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: it would be nice to be able to put a bunch of bundles together into a larger one
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: but again, that's perhaps something that could be accomplished with appropriate tools
<marcoceppi> sure, again just wanted to make sure those working on these concepts had a complete deck of cards
<marcoceppi> no jokers floating around ;)
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: :)
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: good plan
<rick_h_> uiteam call in 5 kanban please
<rick_h_> mbruzek: can you push an update to your charm please?
<rick_h_> mbruzek: a small something so we can watch the log as it goes by?
<mbruzek> rick_h_: In standup now, but you want me to push something to mellanox?
<rick_h_> yes, please, at your convienence
<mbruzek> rick_h_: OK should be done in 15 minutes
<mbruzek> hi rick_h_ just getting something to push 
<mbruzek> hi rick_h_ ready to push when you are
 * mbruzek is going to head to lunch
<mbruzek> back
<Makyo> uiteam Need reviews + QA for the two release blockers: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/688
<kadams54> Makyo: Taking a look
<mbruzek> rick_h_: ready when you are if you want me to push 
<urulama> mbruzek: should there be new mellanox char BZR revision available? looks like bzr rev 7 is still last one
<mbruzek> urulama: not yet I was waiting to push one
<mbruzek> urulama: rick_h_ asked me to push so he could watch the logs
<mbruzek> I can do that now if you like
<mbruzek> I just didn't hear back from rick_h_
<mbruzek> urulama: I *just* pushed now.
<mbruzek> revision 8
<urulama> mbruzek: thanks. much appreciated.
<kadams54> Makyo: Trying to QA your issue but I've re-created my EC2 env twice. Both times server.go (juju API?) keeps reporting an "error writing response: EOF". Trying a third time…
<kadams54> uiteam: any ideas why I'd be seeing this? ^^
<Makyo> kadams54, I haven't seen that before.  Did all my testing in LXC, but will try EC2
<kadams54> Makyo: I see it show up in debug-log. On the client, I get things like badly formed HTML or a broken charm icon.
<kadams54> And the charmstore never replies.
<Makyo> kadams54, oh, right.
<Makyo> kadams54, that's because the charmstoreURL property isn't set.
<urulama> kadams54: looks like it drops rpc connection somehow ... https://github.com/juju/juju/blob/master/rpc/server.go
<kadams54> Makyo: I thought that had a default value?
<Makyo> do `juju set juju-gui juju-gui-debug=true`, then juju ssh to that machine and edit /var/lib/juju-gui/release/.../build-debug/juju-ui/assets/config.js and add charmstoreURL: 'https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v4/'
<Makyo> kadams54, Not in the config.js in the older version of the charm.
<Makyo> We haven't released the charm with that in there yet
<Makyo> Sorry that's convoluted.  That work has been done in the charm, but not released yet
<kadams54> Makyo: Hmm, is charmstoreURL the new version of charmworld-url?
<Makyo> kadams54, yes
<kadams54> Makyo: made the change, but still having problems… is this correct?
<kadams54>   charm_store_url: 'https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v4/',
<kadams54> charmworldURL: "https://manage.jujucharms.com/",
<kadams54> (In config.js)
<urulama> mbruzek: https://jujucharms.com/mellanox/trusty/2
<mbruzek> Thank you
<mbruzek> What was the problem?
<urulama> mbruzek: still problems with BZR revisions
<urulama> mbruzek: bug not found yet :S
<mbruzek> oh thank you
<urulama> mbruzek: as you can see, it states that it is at bzr revision 7, although it should be at bzr revision 8
<mbruzek> weird
<mbruzek> I am just glad to have it on the website.
<urulama> mbruzek: so, fyi, even though the charms look like they have old revisions, the actual code/archive is the latest ones. we have a bug in providing bzr info. 
<mbruzek> urulama: Is there anything I can help with in the diagnosis?
<urulama> mbruzek: getting closer thanks to your mellanox charm :)
<urulama> mbruzek: not for now, thanks
<mbruzek> urulama: happy to help if you need something.
<urulama> mbruzek: btw, safari does not show the svg icon properly
<urulama> (for mellanox)
<urulama> it's completely white
<mbruzek> weird.
<mbruzek> It shows OK for me.
<mbruzek> But Yeah the icon may not have been written correctly.
<urulama> looks fine https://api.jujucharms.com/v4/trusty/mellanox-2/archive/icon.svg
<urulama> anyway, thanks.
#juju-gui 2015-01-11
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2016-01-11
<mahmoh1> ping uiteam
<Guest3473> mahmoh1: hey, what's up?
<bac> hi mahmoh1
<Guest3473> Er..
<hatch> good evening mahmoh1
<mahmoh1> hatch: hi!
<mahmoh1> bac: hey!
<mahmoh1> & Guest34... to
<hatch> :)
<mahmoh1> bac: hatch: do you have quick instructions on how I can dump the mongodb on the bootstrap node (for a customer)?
<hatch> mahmoh1: that's outside of my expertise - what I would guess though is that you could ssh into the node, then run the 'normal' mongo commands to dump
<hatch> mahmoh1: have you tried just running 'mongodump' on the node?
<hatch> https://docs.mongodb.org/manual/reference/program/mongodump/
<hatch> there are the docs for it
<mahmoh1> hatch: thank you, I will ask them to try; bac: email headed your way fyi
<mahmoh1> thx guys
<hatch> no problem!
